# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 31



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies.

Jo - I was so sorry to hear about your dog,I have four dogs (one expecting pups) and its very sad to let them go,so sorry you had to deal with it on your own  

Your MIL deserves a hard slap.

Kim - its lovely to hear about littlie,keep the stories coming  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

BUMPS                  

Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
KellyDallard - EDD 17/05/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

BABIES        
January      
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

February
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

March
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

April
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

May
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard – Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

June
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

July
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06

August
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

September
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

October
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

November
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

DH has taken Agatha to his brothers for the day to give me a bit of a rest - I am suffering from terrible heartburn at night, waking 3 or so times to gulp down gaviscon.  I only had it in the last 3 or so weeks with Agatha & am desperately hoping it does not last until the end this time round.  I wondered of the baby was lying on something to cause it?

We took Agatha to see The Snowman in London yesterday, she was totally transfixed from start to finish, it was wonderful to watch her watching it.

Off for a sleep now before they get home.

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps

Jo- awww hun sorry your dog hat to be put down,its such an awful time I know.It will get easier hun and please dont feel guilty you did the right thing,that way you have all the happy memories instead hun.thinking of you loads.

Minkey-yey hope you get moving soon hun.Hope the heartburn eases too.

Moomin-gonna talk to my hv about homestart tomorrow hun   

Donna-hows things hun I have made no progress at all with thinking about a buggy its doing my head in.

Sorry I havent got much time for lots of personals,thinking of you all loads as always.Having a poo time at the mo with Lilly,she has had this cold for a while so has been sicky with snot etc but I also think she is teething too,night times are a nigtmare,they were a nightmare before tething too,think she manage about an hour in total in her cot last night so Im frazzled.

Thanks for your messages on us expecting a pink bundle   we thought we had decided on a name but we are now confused again.We thought we were gonna stick with the name Maggie (honest opinions please) but not so sure now. We are a bit stuck otherwise.
Like Molly but sounds daft with Oli,I like Milly but that sounds even dafter with Lilly and I did like Ivy but not sure now aaaarrrrgggghhh. hhheeelllpppp lol

Right gotta go and wee again

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Hiya Kelly things a good here thanks for asking, boys still not sleeping past 5-5.30 but hay they are still sleeping through the night so could be worse.
Sorry you are having a tough time with Lilly at the moment, I did reply to you on the sleep thread but not sure I was much help  

I love the names Molly and Milly but can see how they may sound odd with the Lilly and Oli  
I am not a fan of Maggie myself but its not my daughter so who cares what I think  
I wasn't sure on Ivy but when you say it out loud (oli, Lilly, Harry and Ivy) it really fits so Ivy gets my vote    

Not sure if thats any help    

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry I've not been on much but had a v.busy festive season with visits and visitors and starting a new regime oops I mean routine with Lola  .

Her eating had been getting worse and worse and it was really gettin me down so in the New Year we decided to drastically cut her milk intake and she is now a different little girl. She tucks into her food and seems to be happier and have more energy so I'm v pleased. Only down side is that she doesn't settle as well for sleeps - 10-40 min screaming sessions at the mo  - still we're getting there.

Kelly - Not too keen on Maggie either but I do like the other three names. DP and I changed out minds loads last time so we've decided to wait until the last minute this time. I'm sure you'll settle on something. Have you tried Medised for Lilly? We find it good for when Lola is snotty as it has a slight decongestant/sedative. Good luck hon.

Donna - Sorry to hear about your dog and  to DH for making you go through it alone. Also    to your rotten MIL. Has DH seen the light with that one yet?

Minkey - Know what you mean about the heartburn  - I'm the same this time (although DP puts it down to my current After Eight craving  ). Hope it sorts itself out.

Haven't had time to catch up with the other thread and need to get some work done but  to everyone else.

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm not so sure on maggie either..makes me think of the simpsons. can see why milly or molly not an option..were you dead set on an 'M' name  not sure i like Ivy either. are you looking for something of the 'old fashioned' sort? how bout Mary. guess you have plenty of time to keep thinking 

jo thinking of you 

doods - my friend has just weaned her son off milk..age nearly 3 - he's been a right pickle at night crying for it etc and now he's off it she says he's a different child too..eating loads and sleeping through the night - before he was always up early (5.30/6 sometimes)wanting milk. she's kicking herself she didnt do it earlier

been to adoption toddlers this morning..making lots of nice new friends  was very pleased with littlie cos she finally jopined in with the songs at the end, doing all the actions etc..she knows them all and does thsat at home but hasnt been so confident at groups. proud mummy 
had to give her an impromptu haircut at the weekend..she was playing Brio trains and put the electric one up to her hair and the wheel went round and round and round and you can guess what happened..yep tightly wound hair and train stuck to head. had to get my friend to grab the scissors and hack it out  she's a little bit unbalanced hairwise now lol

laters all

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I like Maggie, but like Ivy even more - old fashioned is good by me!  

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Kelly.. like Maggie.. not keen in Ivy.. reminds me of Ivy Tilsley in corrie!!  What about Maisie  or if you want flower names.. Poppy or Rosie ? Happy choosing.. xx

KJ..ooh poor Littlie... my 2 year old niece has cut her fringe 4 times now in 6 months.. it so short it's not there IYKWIM. Glad she enjoyed her singing xx

Doods glad Lola is doing better without so much Milk.. it's so hard knowing what to do for the best eh!

All ok here Daisy is getting a right chunk! 12lb 3oz today. Lots of smiles and she's starting to be interested in toys and things now.. Am really enjoying her and still have to remember that she's mine. I love it that if she won't settle with someone and gets upset i can usually calm her right away.. gives me a real warm feeling. 

Got to leave her for the 1st time on weds. . Going to my B/F's dads funeral. All very sad. MY MIL is having her.. think my mums a bit jealous that they will be the 1st to look after her! (they're going to the funeral as well). Am picking her up after the service though as my friend and her mum want to see her to cheer them up. Actually thats something i didn't expect.. getting pleasure from seeing other people enjoy Daisy so much.. oh i'm such a softie thesedays.. 

Love to all

Me xxx

Love to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw starr i'm the same..i love it when littlie comes running to me when she's upset. and i nearly cry everytime she gives grandma a hug or blows kisses down the phone, my mum has waited such a long time to be a grandma and littlie has bought her soooo much pleasure..she says 'love yoooo' (of a fashion  ) down the phone too now 
wow at daisys weight  its lovely when they start getting interested in the world around them..you'll see new things nearly everyday from now on 

minkey - hows the potty training  sorry to hear about the heartburn, sounds horrid 

off to docs today, littlies got something wrong with her big toenail..ingrown or something  keeps getting red/sore and peeling so decided to get it seen to..think the HV is meant to popping in today but not sure as i wrote tues 9th on a piece of paper and as its the 8 th today i dont know if its today or tomoz 

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Kj - hope 'littlie' gets on ok at the dr.  sounds like things are still going really well for you all

Starr - Sounds like Daisy is doing well to 

Kelly - another one who is not that keen on Maggie - but again that is only my own personal opinion

Jo - sorry to hear about your dog - sending you loads of hugs

Doods - good luck with the new routine x

Struggling again here again at the moment   Hoping it is just a blip - but just can't seem to pull myself back up again - have an appointment to see my Dr again this morning - so will see what she says

Megan is being more of a monkey every day she has now worked out that she can use the slop in the bath as a slide when she is having her bath, and also she can slide her changing box to near the tv and then climb on top of it - but she does make me chuckle

Nothing else much has gone on, had a nice christmas at my parents, and Megan was thoroughly spoilt

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Thanks for all the feedback on the name sitution   its v.interesting to hear what others have to say.Im not looking for a name beggining with M-just conincidence I guess.And Im not really bothered if its new or old fashioned,I guess I dont want to be predictable if that sounds mad,but not too wacky either.Back to the drawing board me thinks.

As for the lilly lack of sleep situation we started the controlled crying method on sunday,didnt go too fab but was great to have Michael there to help and support me  but it was hard work last night with him being back on nights.It went a little better last night so I am hoping she is getting the message,just hope I can keep it up.

Moomin-sorry to hear your feeling abit low again hun,do you think it could be new year blues,think this year is the only year I have not been a bit glum. how did you go at the doctors??

Kj-awwww poor littlie with lopsided hair,just hope she doesnt try to copy and chop her hair off like my friends little girl did  

oh flippin heck lilly is crying-back soon I hope


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Back again-just needed to find her dummy  

Back to personals

Starr-sorry to hear about your BF's dad. And wow to Daisys weight,mind you Im comparing that to Harry and Lilly who are 16lb and 18lb.

Doods-glad to hear Lola is enjoying her food more now hun,well done.

Donna-sorry to hear the boys are still waking early,have you thougt of putting them to bed a bit later to see if tat helps then gradually get back to normal bedtme,not sure if that would help.I did get to read your reply about Lillys sleep thanks   hey we will egt there in the end eh??!! lol

Jo-Hope your ok sweetie??!!

Minkey-hows the heartburn hun?? mine has started now and I hate it  

Candy-you ok hun?? your v quiet.

Loads of love to all you lovlies

Gonna go and eat some orange smarties me thinks  

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the enquiries about my heartburn     The mint gaviscon was making me vomit (yes, still being sick at 27 weeks pregnant, hmmm) so I have moved onto the aniseed which I can keep down so am having better nights, only woke once last night with it - hurrah!

Potty training still a problem with poo - I took her to TOysRUs today to choose one thing - she choose a big Crayola art set (she is obsessed with drawing, painting etc) and it is sitting on the mantlepiece for her to see - I have promised she can have it if she does one poo in the potty rather than her pants - she keep asking for it, but not luck yet    Think I might just have to be patient on this one....

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Minkey - That sounds like a fab idea, if she really wants the crayola set im sure she will do a poo in the potty.  I had the opposite with Owen, he thought he could just wee anywhere he liked, i.e. drain, pavement, etc etc.  Hope your heartburn gets better soon, i can totally sympathise with you re the sickness.

Kelly - Hope Lilly settles into her nighttime routine soon.  Controlled crying is the way forward I think, it does take a lot of perseverance but it works in the end.  I had to do it for about a week with Owen before he got the message but thank god the girls have been absolute dreams, they go to bed between 7 and 8pm and they dont wake up until 8am.  Dont ask me how i think im just lucky.  I love the name Ivy, its very special to me as my great aunt who is more like a nan to me is called Ivy she is 88 this year.  Im not so keen on maggie. Im sure the perfect name will come to you soon.  I know what you mean about your hubby working nights, mine does too and its such hard work trying to get all the kids to bed on your own.  But hay your a twin mummy and your fab.

Moomin - Im so sorry to hear that you are feeling down, I hope your GP is able to help you.  Hopefully its just a blip and you will be feeling better soon.

KJ - LOL at littlies accident!!!  My mum informs me that I used to love cutting chunks out of my hair when i was younger! Whoops.  I know what she is going through with her toe.  I had 4 operations on mine about 2 years ago, i had them in 4 of my toes, my two big toes and the ones next to the big one.  I went to see a chiropodist first and she told me that if there is redness and peeling at the side of the toe it needs an op, hopefully it will be different for children as their nails are much more smaller and softer.

Starr - Sorry to hear about B/F's dad.  Wow Daisey has put on so much weight.  I havent had mine weighed since October, HV was supposed to be coming out December 4th but phoned in sick, so i phoned up yesterday and she is still on the sick, after much arguing that its too hard for me to get the three girls to clinic to be weighed they agreed to come next week.

Hi to everyone else sorry I have missed you.

Not too bad here, things are starting to get back to normal, i just cant get used to not hearing her bark when the door bell rings.  I miss her so much.  But on a brighter note girls have definitely taken to solids, had a bit of a shakey start with Kerys, I have noticed that she is about two or three weeks behind the other two!  Morgann is a dream she will eat anything but Sian will only eat fruit, any ideas on how i can get her to eat her veggies.

Owen lost his first baby tooth last night, it has been wobbly for a while but it finally came out last night, he was so pleased when he had a £1 under his pillow this morning.......

Oh well I suppose I had better get my lazy bum moving and do some ironing.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Minkey glad the heartburn is better. So sorry you are still being sick, I take it it isn't as bad as it was at the beginning though?
I only had a few weeks off from the sickness when I was pregnant so I can sympathis

Kelly I hope you are getting there with Lilly - Stay strong it will pay off. Boys are still waking at 5/5.30 but as they go to bed at 7pm that isn't really that bad I guess. I tried putting them to bed later but they were so ratty and got over tired that it was more trouble than it was worth and made no difference to when they got up  

Jo Callum and Ryan have alwasy been at different stages with everything sometimes Callum is ahead and sometimes its Ryan so don't be worried about Kerys she will be ahead of her sisters somewhere else I am sure  
With the Veg for Sian have you treid Sweet Potato mine loved it when when they were weaning and still love it now. She probably likes the fruit becaseu it is sweeter so the sweet potato might be worth a try and carrots too. If you have tried these then I have no idea sorry   you could alwasy do mix a bit of teh veg with apple or somethign then gradually up the veg and decrease the fruit in the mix  

KJ bless littlie having to have her hair cut  

Starr I hope all goes well today   don't worry about leaving daisy she willl be fine  

Kelly wow what great weighst Lilly and Harry are   when I had the boys weighed in november Ryan was 17lb something and he was 1yr  
Getting them weighed again today so be interesting to see what they are and they are having there MMR  

Right better get sorted as we are off to music soon
Back later

Hello to Moomin, Charlie, Candy, doods and anyone missed  

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

Kelly - I'm sure the perfect name will come soon but try not be put off by others opinions it's what you and Michael like at the end of the day. Keep up the controlled crying with Lilly - I'm sure she'll get the message. She is not hungry is she? That seems to be the one thing that stops Lola from settling. 

Jo - Also recommend sweet potato and carrot - Lola loved them and avocado. Annabel Karmel has a suggestion of mixing avocado and banana (never tried it with Lola as it sounds wrong but might be work a try). The apple and carrot combo might be worth a try too and also just mixing a tiny bit of veg with baby rice and gradually increasing the proportion. Good luck hon.

Moomin - So sorry that you are feeling down again. Hope your GP can help. Megan sounds like great fun - it's amazing what they work out!

Minkey - Glad the aniseed (yuk) gaviscon is working. The crayola set sounds like a great idea and hopefully will give Agatha the motivation she needs. What's happening on the house front?

Donna - I know it sounds daft but have you tried putting the boys to bed earlier? My friend had the same prob and HV suggested this to her - said that the earlier they go down the longer they tend to sleep - it seemed for work for her. 

KJ - Poor littlie but I hear assymetric styles are in fashion this season   . Glad she is getting more confident at the group. I'm sure she'll continue to blossom with a wonderful Mummy like you.

Starr - Glad Daisy is doing so well - things will get even more fun from now on as she gets more interactive. I know it's hard to leave her - especially for something like a funeral but it is good to start with something small and to know that you can leave her incase you have to at any point.

Lola is still doing really well on the new regime yesterday she ate loads but last night she went to bed and screamed for 15 mins (standing up banging the side of her cot   ) gave her another bottle and then she played for about 1 hour in her cot before going to sleep - little monkey!

Also got her first shoes yesterday. have been trying to get them for ages but she is an awkward size and there is very little choice. Ended up getting navy and turquoise which wouldn't have been my first choice but she loves them.

I found out that I have to go Bermuda for a week with work at the end of Jan. Normally I would be v excited but don't know how I'll cope without seeing DP and Lola for a week. Looked into taking them but it would be v expensive and I think it would be hard for DP to keep Lola entertained in hotel for a week   .

Anyway speaking of work I better get back to it.

Take care and love to all not mentioned.

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw first shoes doods, how lovely..turquoise sounds lovely to me..i cant bear the amount of pink in Clarks girls range..i got purple when i got some in the sale but i would have liked turquoise. what sort of awkward size can a toddler be??

mooms - hope the docs was some help?

kelly - i came up with Rosie in the middle of the night, how do you like that?

jo - i vote try sweet potato too..

tomsmummy, hows your new group going..i thought of that in the middle of the night too (littlie was rather unsettled )

docs was ok, she says to leave the nail be for the mo, just trim as i have been and see how it goes..she can see it might be a bit of a problem but says there's nothing they could do right now. we're to go back if it gets infected. HV did come in the end too..littlie has grown 6 1/2 inches since Sept  only 1lb heavier in weight tho but that seems to be the norm for her looking at the centile charts in her red book

laters all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry never got round to updating yesterday from the Dr

Appointment went well, my Dr is fab,

I am off work for another 2 weeks, she might take me off my mood stabiliser drugs as she is not sure if they are really helping what is going on.

She is referring me to the counsellor at the surgery as a priority, and also if things don't improve then she will refer me back to the pyschiatrist.  She is hoping that the blip is just due to christmas and new year, so have to go back and see her again in 2 weeks.  Can email her inbetween if I need to.

Spoke to my manager yesterday and to be honest think she is getting really fed up with the whole situation now, as we were hoping for a return at the end of this month but not sure if it is going to happen or not.  Will have to wait and see

She is now requesting a report from my Dr - so watch this space

Still feeling very low, but hey I will bounce back


Kelly - how did you get on with asking your HV about Homestart, had my volunteer here this afternoon and it was lovely just to sit and chat over a cuppa whilst the kids play - she brings her daughter round to!

Right Megan is wanting my attention

Back later  love to all

xxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Sorry I haven't been around much but just soo busy with work and kids. I have just read all your posts but forgive me if I miss anyone as really tired.

Kj glad to hear you had a good Christmas with Littlie, it is such a magical age, although Olivia was opening her presents then just throwing it to one side saying "more" little monkey! Thanks for asking about my group, it starts next Mon and I have 22 kids booked yikes. Think I may have taken on a bit too much as finding it stressful already as my interior business is just soo busy at the mo. I have just finished bagging up all the bits for my first session.

Jo was really sad to read your news, we have an old dog and I know when the time comes I will be in bits. Your MIL sounds like mine why are they so awkward. I hope I will NEVER be that awkward. On the food front avacado and cream cheese was a hit with bread sticks for both mine.

Kelly sounds like you have your hands full, hope Lilly is getting better. So tricky with names isn't it. I always wanted Erin but didnt go with our surname and I also love Ruby but then my uncle named his dog that just before Liv was born! You will pick something gorgeous I am sure.

Minkey glad to hear house is progressing and Gaviscon is great isnt it. I still down a bottle a week which is a bit worrying   what names have you thought of?

Moomin so sorry to hear you are having a tough time again, let's hope the GP is right and it's just a short term thing. I am sure the counsellor will help as well, is that the first time they have suggested that? It hugely helped me at a difficult time in my life so good luck with that. It made me laugh about Megan in the bath as Tom used to do that and called it Lippy bot bot!!

Donna hope the night times get better for you soon, it must be really tiring with two but no advice I am afraid.

Hello to all I have missed and be back to chat again soon.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

WE HAVE FINALLY EXCHANGED!!!  Completion is the 25th Jan - hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not going to make Agatha's birthday much fun, but she will never know if we have it a day or two late!  The removal people can't deliver our stuff until the following Tues so we will be a few days on a blow up bed!

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hooray,

Good luck for the move Minkey and I'm sure a lovely new room will be a good birthday pressie for Agatha.

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wahey.......... Great news Minkey hope all goes well - don't you be unpacking or lifting much


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey that's great news   

Wow it's quiet on here, where is everyone?

Hope you had a good weekend.

I am really nervous as toddler group starting in the morning, gulp! No sleep for me tonight I think..


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

tomsmummy said:


> I am really nervous as toddler group starting in the morning, gulp! No sleep for me tonight I think..


Hope all goes well today 

Love to all

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Sorry I've not posted for ages. Still alive just very busy. 

Quick one for now then will try to catch up and post a proper post v soon.

Minkey - Fab news on exchange and completion just around the corner! What a pain delivery people, can you try another firm, sure you have but surely someone can get your stuff down here, a local firm to here maybe? Please say if I can help in anyway. How is that indegestion? Hope sickness is calm at mo.

Moom - hope things are on the up and you are bouncing back   x

Looby - how are you? How's things? Was that you texting me new number over xmas? As i don't have old number in my phone it isn't telling me who the person is. Hope you are all Ok. xx

Tomsmummy - good luck with the class, you'll be fabulous hun and they'll love it you see.

Love to all you lovely ladies and wonderful babies!

Catch up soon.

Lots of love and kisses  , Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

PS - we finally completed last Thursday! So offically sold our house, feels very strange and a bit emotional. Now got to find another to buy, hey ho. 
Office move all done and getting sorted. Dh is pretty busy with all that too. His back is getting better at last, poor lovey.
Hopefully stress levels can come down a bit now  .

Love Charlie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep was me   

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say hello

Not feeling brilliant at the moment, seem to be on a steady spiral back downwards again - this illness is so hard, even my dr admitted it is being a bugger to treat.  

Off out tonight for a meal with DH and Megan for my birthday which should be nice 

Love and hugs to all


xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news minkey, hope all went well tommsmummy, have a lovely birthday meal Moom Cx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly] HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOMIN [/fly]

Hope you have a lovely meal tonight.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOMIN!!*
hope you had a great day and a lovely meal.

Love Charlie & Iduna xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Moomin

Hope you have a fab day

Love From

Jo, Owen, Morgann, Kerys & Sian


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Moomin x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes - was thoroughly spoilt and looking forward to doing some retail therapy next weekend in M&S - had £300 of vouchers !!!

Had a nice meal out and Megan was very well behaved bless her

Quick update:  have had letter from counsellor - so now just a case of waiting for an appointment which my Dr is pushing for one as soon as possible, also now being referred urgently back to the psychiatrist - so watch this space .  My Dr is fab she believes I am not going backwards with this illness I have just ground to a halt!

Will keep you all posted - just so fed up with it all now


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin glad to hear you had a great Birthday and lucky you with all those vouchers, what a treat.  I am also glad to hear your dr seems to be so helpful and hope that you are soon feeling better.

Well my craft group went really well and everyone was really encouraging. Olivia was in her element and I enjoyed it to, but oh how tiring!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tomsmummy - glad the craft group went well


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yikes mooms so sorry i missed your birthday 

  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! 
glad you had a nice day

ooh i could do with those M&S vouchers, so much nice stuff in per una at the mo..wanna share?

tomsmummy, glad the group went well..bet there was a godawful mess at the end? how does it work..do you have a range of different activites or just a couple of specific ones? do you have a theme each week?

charlie..glad to hear you've sold finally 

Minkey - good to hear you've got a moving date 

we had our 2nd review yesterday and everyones happy for us to proceed with the paperwork for court YIPPEE!!

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ, thats great bews so pleased for you   you must be thrilled


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news KJ x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kj - Marvellous!!!!!! Yipppeeeeeee!!!!!   fabbodoooodie!!!!!!!

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Great news KJ!!

Not much news from us, just trying to get everything organised for the move.  Charlie - thee people who are moving us have all our stuff in their store so we can't use anyone else    Never mind we are going to do some painting in that time.  Also booked to see a couple of pre-schools that first week - I want to get Agatha in & settled as soon as possible before the baby comes so she doesn't link the two events...

Love to all,

Minkey x

Candy - you OK - very quiet from you recently? x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Minkey, yes ok thanks, just really tired, boys playing havoc with our sleep patterns at mo and trying to put some routine into my life for Lucas at the moment, to ensure hes eating well, before I can start being tougher at night.

Good idea to sort preschools out b4 hand.

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya..

Happy Belated Birthday Moom.. sorry i'm late         Glad you had a lovely day.. enjoy the vouchers!!  Good to see you are finally getting somewhere with the docs xxx

KJ  yay to the sw go ahead.... how could they not though xxxx

Minkey glad all is progressing well on the moving front xx

Charlie you too xxx

Sorry i've been awol.. been having rather a rough time with DH.. It seems that we're having more and more rows and upsets than ever before. He's very resentful that i get to stay home and 'do nothing' while he has to go to work. I've told him its not that simple.. feeding.changing,entertaining,washing,ironing,cleaning,shopping plus getting her out for air..entertaining her means my day passes in a flash. He wants to do that.. I don't earn anywhere near enough to keep us so him giving up work is not an option. 
The other issue is money.. he's feeling the pressure of having to provide and worrying about that,, i get that but he hasn;t curbed his spending on beer and cigs.. that could save a fortune.
I'm not sure how to fix this.. i feel that having Daisy hasn't really changed his life.. he can go where he wants when he wants.. if i ask him to watch her so i can have a shower etc.. often (not always) its.."in a minute" or "i'm doing something". Don't get me wrong.. he is really good with her but it's on his terms when he wants to. 
We've had another barney tonight.. i've been going to bed a bit earlier and leaving him to do the 11.30ish feed. She's asleep when i go.. so he just has to feed her and put her to bed.. i tend to wake when they some up and settle her if needed. He's saying he can't do it every night (ok) but when i said he'd have to do something else he's gone balisitic and said i'm taking the mickey out of him.. and taking him for granted. we're now both up as neither want to go to bed.

Sorry to waffle on but it's really getting to me and i can't see how to fix it. we;ve waited so long for bubba but if we carry on like this we'll end up splitting up.

Any advice welcome.. even if it's to tell me i am being unfair

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - So sorry to read that you and DH are having problem sending you loads of     as it really sounds as though you need them.

I really don't know what to suggest, I have been lucky as DH has pulled his weight, although even now sometimes I have to ask him to feed Megan or go and change her bum, or just play with her whilst I do other things.  At weekends he moans that he is tired as he has been up early all week to go to work .... um and I haven't - OK I may be off sick but I am still up early with Megan and running around like a headless chicken trying to get everything done.  And when i am at work i am up early and have to work until 10pm.

Thankfully we don't have rows about it.  

Regarding money - I am the same - I resent the fact that DH still goes off and play golf, still has his bottles of wine and gin.  And I feel so guilty if I buy a top for myself.

Can you not get someone to look after Daisy for a few hours and you and DH go out for a meal just the 2 of you and talk about things - how having Daisy has changed both of your lives and that you are now a family and that you need a little bit of help with things sometimes.

Will pm you my number so if ever you need to chat or vent just give me a call, I am around most days

Wish I could do more to help, but thinking of you

xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr    
DH and I went through a similar rough patch after the boys were born, I resented him going out to work and all he wanted to do was stay at home so he resented em satying at home and along came the rows that are fulled by lack of sleep.
Even now sometimes I am jealous that he gets a 'break' and can go to work (although don't get me wrong I don't want to go back to work) and DH still feels that he misses out on to much while he is at work.
Our DH's also have to adjust to not being no.1 in our lives anymore and sometimes that can be hard for them to. Could it be that DH doesn't want to do the last feed becase he would rather come to bed with you and have a cuddle? 
I think going out just the 2 of you is a good idea becasue you can talk about how you both feel and how Daisy has changed you but will also give a chance to be partners again and not just a muumy and daddy - if that makes sense?
It is also possible that DH doesn't realise how having daisy has effected you and how you feel about staying at home, all I can suggest is to talk to him    

I hope this helps

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning all,

Starr - Just want to send you    . I think what you are experiencing is quite normal. Most daddy's don't realise just how hard it is to stay home with bubs all day and they feel like they are missing out and doing all the hard work. I had similar issues with DP although we didn't argue much as i frequently ended up in tears as Lola was very hard work for the first little while. I think the other girls are right that you need to take some time to discuss it when you're not angry, stressed and overtired and when you can be a couple again.

My other suggestion is to leave him to look after Daisy for 1/2 a day and he might realise how hard it is. I did this with DP (I had a hospital appointment 200 miles away so a good excuse) it helped a bit although because Lola had formula that day he had a bit of an easy ride  . I did it a few more times for 1/2 days and gradually left him more jobs to do around the house and eventually he realised it's not all Tv and coffee   !

I know it's probably not an option for you, but me going back to work is what actually got DP to pull his weight as he didn't have any choice - he even notices when there is a load of washing needing done and makes dinners now   .

Good luck hon - it will get better.

Moomin - Glad you had a good birthday and hope you have some good retail therapy with those vouchers. Good news about the counselling too.

Candy - Sorry to hear that the boys are disrupting your sleep. I hope you get it sorted out soon - not looking forward to the constant sleepless nights again - the odd one is bad enough now!

Minkey - Hope you are feeling ok. Good luck with the decorating and hope you find a nice preschool for Agatha.

Donna - How are they boys? Hope they are sleeping better at the mo. Did you get past the computer issue?

Charlie - How are you and the lovely Iduna? How many teeth does she have now? Is she a good eater?

KJ -     so glad that the visit went well. Is court the final hurdle? Good luck hon.

Tomsmummy - Well done on the sucessful craft group.   I'm sure it will get easier as you get used to it.

Big   to Morgan, Looby, Scarlet, VIL & Moosey, Jo, Kelly, Magpie and everyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks guys.. maybe i'll ask mum to have D for an evening

Re the work thing i am going back, not really an option not  to.. But i am going part time.. mum will have her 2 days and DH on a saturday. So it's not as if i'm saying i never want to work and will be expecting him to pay for everything indefinately.

He calmed down a bit this morning.. said he's sorry for being so grumpy and that he know's it's not my fault. Could still feel the tension in the air. He's gone off to work okish so will see how he is later. 

Thanks again.. xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Starr I think when DH has her on a saturday he will realise what it feels like in your positiion and when you return to work you will also be in his shoes and have to leave them both for a day.
It is hard at first and I think every couple goes through what you ar experiencing to some degree, it just feels harder becasue we have tried and wanted children from so long we don't expect to have these feelings but it is all normal  

Doods computer problem has got much better, I think they just out grew it and no longer find it so interesting. I have a new hide-away desk coming tomoorw though just incase they get tempted again  
Sleeping is okish getting up at 5/6 which is ok Ryan seems to be sleeping longer now he is walking 6.15 tday so hope Callum will follow suit whenever he stars walking

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr i think the others have said it already really..my first thought was what donna said about the last feed..if he's doing that every night when do you get the chance to just snuggle up in bed and chat.. i would really miss that if it were me and dh def does as i often hop on the pc before bed and consequently he's snoring when i finally crawl into bed and he comments on it. i'm extremely lucky in that my dh is really a woman in disguise..he is soooo considerate, sees house jobs that need doing, will cook, clean,, iron,tidy up behind himself etc etc but i ALWAYS thank him and make sure i do nice little things for him often..taking him coffee in bed with the saturday papers, telling him to watch the footie on tv while i tidy etc etc..ironing his shirts (when i'm feeling in a really good mood..i HATE ironing!) Its not exactly an effort for me to do it but i do try to remember how much he does and that he has the pressure of providing for us day in day out..things are really really tight here at the mo thanks to me being off work for months over the summer and getting no adoption pay ...its really weighing on him, so i really try to be appreciative..i'm not saying you arent but perhaps you need to 'show' him somehow.
dont even go there with thoughts of splitting up..what you are experiencing is the same as thousands of others when a baby comes along..its all about tweaking your life a little here and there to adjust as a family. so do try and get out as a couple..me and dh have just booked my mum for babysitting for the first time as its just started to feel like its time...you had daisy the same time as we had littlie so it must be about time for you 2 aswell!!!
lots of love   

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

KJ - Congratulations on your news, well done.  

Donna - How are you, glad to hear that the boys are sleeping a little longer.

Starr - I think everyone has given you fantastic advice, all I can say is every couple I know has gone through this kind of thing, i had it quite bad with hubby after I had the girls, I just felt like he didnt have a clue how hard it was looking after the 3 girls and getting Owen sorted for school or whatever he was doing, in the end we had a massive bust up and I walked out for the evening leaving him to put all 4 to bed.  He soon changed his mind!  Im sure on Saturday when your DH has Daisy for the day he will realise how hard it is and he will be able to sympathise a little more.  Its also true that he is probably missing you and all the time you used to spend together before Daisy arrived, you definitely need to try and do things as a couple more, it will do Daisy the world of good to spend an evening with her Nan and you two can make up and talk about everything.  I would also try and make it a regular thing, even if its just going for a walk together for an hour.  Hope everything turns out ok for you and you are definitely not alone in how you feel.

Hi to everyone else, i havent got much time to do loads of personals, just wanted to let you know that Kerys had her check up today and they are very pleased with her feet, she still has to wear her boots in the night until she is about 2 but I can cope with that.  Had them weighed on Tuesday Morgann is 15lb 8oz, Sian is 14lb 8oz and Kerys is 13lb 14oz.  

Love to all

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Starr - The girls have summed it up very well already. 
It is very comman as I found out when i read the yummy mummy survival book (!), not sure it helped a huge amount to know it was comman as it didn't help him see my point of view that much but over time he did get to see that motherhood is a 24/7 job that demands a lot of us women. He could start to see the selfless hours and commitment that i was putting in to our daughter and that our relationship had moved into a new dimension. I think Donna has a great point that cos we have been through soooo much to get here we and everyone around us expect us to be smiling and happy all day long, which we are but we have needs too. To have a break, a shower, even a wee, without having to take a little person with you can feel like a whole day at a health spa! I'm sure with a good chat and some time looking after Daisy to see how much you do he'll see that you are all tired but working to the same goal to provide the best care and homelife for daisy. Which i know you are all doing fabulously! 
Glad the bf'ing is a little better for you at mo and a bottle at night is helping   Do hope Dh sees the great help he is being to you by doing some night feeds and wow all that cuddling he gets with her all to himself 

Jo - you made me LOL that you left DP to look after girls! Fab move. I threatened that a couple of times and as he doesn't have the boobs he was pretty scared of what the hell he'd do! 
So glad that Kerys is doing well, that time will fly passed adn she'll be outta that in no time! Top weights, keep up the fab work!

Minkey - oh what a pain. Hope all decorating goes well. I have some airbeds if you need them, just shout! So not long now, next week and you will be our new neighbour! Can't wait to meet up for that coffee. If i can do anything let me know.

Looby - hope work is ok. and you are good  

Tomsmummy - fab that class went well. You all ok?

Doods - good to hear from you. We are good. How are you all? Eating sorted now bottle adjusted? Iduna is good and getting much more confident as a walker! Eating better now premolars in at top, she has 10 teeth, incisors and 2 premolars with another premolar on way i think. How are lola's? Is she good. How us work.

Gotta fly madam calling for me

Lots of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi - hope you don't mind me butting in but I need advice and information. We conceived dd in 2004 on first iui. We have just had 2 failed iui's - the first one dh's sperm was fine but I think timing was out - and the second one his sample was awful. I'm convinced nightly laptop across groin has something to do with this! Anyway, we were going to have 2 more goes but our consultant told us yesterday that she would discourage a 4th try and we should consider ivf. I feel that as the sample was poor we have only really had one 'good' go, and as iui has worked for us in the past I can't see the logic in giving up on it. We would not be able to afford the ivf, and I would rather have 2 more iui's than give up altogether. I don't know whether they would allow us to have a 4th go - I think they want the money for ivf! They have also basted me less than 24h after shot which I have never heard of before, and also said that a double basting makes no difference to the outcome. They also said washed sperm can live for days whereas I've read it is shorter than that. Just wondered how many people got a bfp after 4th or more tries. Feeling like our choices are being taken away - and there is nowhere else to go close enough to where we live. Any advice? Thanks x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rachel,

Can't help too much with the IUI query but 'discourage' doesn't sound like they wouldn't let you have a 4th IUI if you were insistent. I think the general consensus is basting 36 hours after trigger shot and that's what I always had at the Countess (under Mr Haddad) so strange that your consultant is different.

I would def try to discourage the laptop on groin thing if you can as they do generate a lot of heat.

If you're paying for IUI there is the Grosvenor Nuffield in Chester (I had IVF privately thought them with my NHS consultant) or Care in Manchester. Also Liverpool Womens but not sure if they do private.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Doods - we are actually under Haddad privately at Nuffield! Spoke to Karen and she said that the time between shot and iui depended on size of follicles - but I just haven't heard anyone else having such a short time between. When we conceived dd we were at Countess. Mr Woods did the basting, Haddad and Karen did the scans. It's frustrating that it worked first time and we now feel like they are saying it won't work! x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya all..

Thanks for all the lovely advice.... know i can rely on you lot.

Had a chat with him yesterday and got some issues out.. realised he dosen't resent me for not being at work.. just wishes he didn't have to go too. I'm realising that maybe he does feel a bit neglected so have asked mum to have D in a couple of sats time so we can go out and have a bit of 'us' time. 

I know i want this to work out so am gonna have to put a bit of effort in! Him too..

Thanks again girls xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Rachel2
We were offered for basting to be on same day as shot last time but we opted for 24hrs later as we had previously - worked that time too. This was something new they were trying at my hospital and it was getting pretty good success. I Ovulated very soon after jab so for me early basting was always good. I think you need to trust your gut instinct with this and go with it. Deffo deffo get hubbie to NOT use that laptop on his lap!!!  
Tried taking tons of zinc!? Might be worth waiting a for a new batch of little chaps to give you best chance of his swimmers   being on top form for next go, what do you think? 

Good luck and so so hope you get the success you deserve very soon     

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

starr - so pleased you have talked. You'll get through it hun. Just a bit of time and tlc for you both and you'll be back to normal in no time! xx

Charlie xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Charlie. Yes I do think we need to give dh's swimmers a time to recover from their sauna! At least dh is taking the laptop thing seriously now. Very interesting what you said about early basting. It puts my mind at rest. I will leave you all in peace now, and maybe one day soon I'll be able to join your thread 'legally' with my own bfp and bump! Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - glad things are looking abit more positive, you have had fab advice from everyone and I just wanted to reiterate about how important it is to take time for just the two of you - try to make it a regular thing maybe once a month or so.  I think it partly stems from waiting so long to have a baby actually means much longer than most as just the two of you, so harder to adapt to 3.  We first went out for the evening when Agatha was about 3 months old and then did it regularly ever since - we are really brave now and have left her overnight quite a few times too - but you can build up to that!  What you say your husband is feeling I really think is normal and my DH was the same.  Take care & enjoy your night off together x

We are starting to pack up here at my parents for our move on Friday.  Will be offline for a bit until we get broadband set up, but will try to post again before then.  

Starting to feel really pregnant now, so much larger than last time already!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - PM'd you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - glad you and dh have cleared the air a bit..hope you're busy planning your 'date'

minkey - hows that packing going? dont you be doing any heavy lifting  bet you cant wait to have your own place again 

jo - great news on kerys's feet 

charlie - any house news for you 

not much to report here..life ticking along happily, littlie continues to be a happy soul..talking non-stop and very into her 'babies'..we spend a lot of time walking up and down our road with her pushing her little pushchair and baby doll! she's also heavily into puddles, making good use of the all-in-one rainsuit i got her  have made some lovely new local-ish friends at the adoption toddler group who i hope we'll meet up with lots. am so looking forward to the nicer weather..getting abit of this winter weather now..roll on the spring...

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

KJ - know what you mean, the sunshine was LOOOVELY today soooo nice to see Mr Sun out, night pulling out is reminding me that sping can't be that far away . This stretch to easter is always the hardest part of the winter season to live with isn't it? Soon be clocks changing and easter eggs! Saw snowdrops at the weekend  
Littlie sounds like she's having much fun. Exactly what we did with neice yesterday, she was pushing buggy with teddy and splashing in puddles. Eh what fun.
So are you off on 'maternity leave' for a decent length of time now before having to seek another job? Time to enjoy littlie  

Minkey - do hope packing is underway ok and speak when you are settled. I mean it tho so call if you need me  

Candy - how are you and your lovely boys? You all ok?

Doods - you and lola good?

Moom - How are you?

Starr - you Ok at hun  

Scousemouse - you still about or hopped over to 2nd trimester thread? All OK?

Jo - how are you all?

Tomsmummy - more classes this week? You ok? in land of living or swamped by work and class prep and lil one?

Donna - how are you and how is night times situ?

Love to all Ive missed.


We are ok here, madam has had another cough & cold but appears to be on right side of it now. 

Lots of love and wishes of the future for those easter eggs (YUM!) and spring time walks!! Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I have just been to a medium, she said some interesting things, anyone else got any experiences?

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

JO!!! you cant say that little snippet and just leave it at that!!! what sort of 'interesting things' did she say  no never been to one but love to listen to other peoples experiences!!

Charlie..we had lovely sun here too today..i took some gorgeous B+W pics of littlie pushing her baby up the road, the light was so perfect for it. not going back to work in the near future..was always the plan to be a stay at home mummy..and with the poss arrival of baby bro i'm gonna have my hands full for at least the next 4 1/2 years before he's off to school (yay sept birthday!) and who knows what birth mum might pop out next 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

JO.....<stamps feet loudly  > TELL !!!!!

I'm facinated by all that stuff.. have been to a few..got told lots that was quite true about now and past but future stuff never seemed true. Saw one when i was 1st pg last year. She knew i was pg but said boy .. but did tell me i'd be quite poorly near the end and would not work as long as i thought i would. Also told me about mum's cancer and other illnesses and probs in my family.

I'd like to be really convinced though.

KJ glad you're having fun with Littlie.. she sounds such a little poppet!! Looking forward to seeing the pics when we next meet.. xxx

Minkey how's the packing going?? Don't envy you xxx

Charlie.. aww poor Iduna and her cold xx

Candy hope J's eyes are better xxx

All ok here.. been so busy with visits to friends, meeting antenatal girls, new mum's clubs.. not sure how i'll ever find time to go back to work!! Never thought i'd be this busy.. am loving it!!    .
Love to all xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Last post before we pack up the computer - see you on the other side.................. well in Suffolk at any rate!

Minkey xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Minkey - Good luck with the move 

Jo - come on tell us more    

KJ - can't wait to see the photos either

Starr - Glad things are ok with you and Daisy

Kelly - where are you hun, you have gone very quiet are you all ok?

Candy - you all ok to?


All ok here, Megan is being such a monkey at the moment, she has got a lovely black eye at the moment, where she fell and caught her eye on a wooden block ! 

Got some news as well - no I am not pregnant before you all start jumping to conclusions as I know what you are all like.

But fingerscrossed it looks like I am going back to work on 12 Feb.  I will be going back on a phased return so won't be working a full shift for the first month, although this can be extended if I don't cope with it.  

Scared about going back as have been off for over 6 months (same amount of time I had for my mat leave!)

Right off to text Kelly to make sure that she is ok

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thats great news mooms that you feel  you are able to get back to work..and good that its going to be staggered..hopefully getting back into the routine of work/homelife will be good for you
funny i was thinking about Kelly earlier 
littlie is sporting bruises too..one from being bonked on the head with a tambourine at toddler group and the other i think she ran into the doorframe  i asked her to carry her bath towel to the bathroom and off she ran but i think she was holding it up in front of her face as when i heard screaming she was in a heap on the floor underneath the towel  as bathtime progressed a large lump was appearing on her temple in a line shape so i suspect doorframe. good job no sw visits this week 

minkey - hope move goes well, look forward to seeing you 'on the other side' 

starr - hows things with DH this week. and hows the new car?

love to all kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have texted Kelly

She hasn't got internet access at the moment and she is feeling very lonely 

She hopes to be back on line soon

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Moomin, pass on my best to Kelly please  

Well done you to, I did post on teh birth club thread


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to keep you all in suspense, she didnt say anything that 100% convinced me to believe however I did go with my mother and she said straight away "who is Steven" he is my brother who has just come back from iraq and she said a few things about that then she said again to my mother who is "martin" who is my other brother.  To me she said that I had a man standing right behind me which who thinks of me as a daughter which I guessed was my father in law and she said that he thinks the world of me but couldnt say when he was here because he would get a hard time at home which would figure because i know MIL doesnt like me.  She also said that the baby I have with the bad feet is going to be fine, she is going to be a little dancer!

Going to have my tea now, will be back soon to do personals.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Moomin-thanks for updating everyone hun,its been killing me not getting on here,still really suprised I got on now.Fab news about gradually getting back to work hun,well done.

We are changing internet provider next week so hopefully I will get on more,so huge apologies for not having time to thouroughly read back peeps.

Starr-read your post hun,sorry to hear it went a bit pear shaped,sounds like you had some fab advice from the girlies here and it really sounds like your both working through it,I think the problem is so common and you get so caught up in baby world that the old lifestyle seems to get forgotten in a way. If I dont get on before I hope you enjoy your time together when your mum had Daisy  

Jo-I saw a fab lady a couple of years ago,so much was spookily right and there is no way she could have guessed it all.must see her again sometime.hope your all ok

Minkey-sorry I missed you before your move hun,loads of luck and take it easy.

Loads of love to all-promise to catch up on personals as soon as my internet is better,it took me 1 whole hour to log onto my internet banking the other day gggrrrrr

Also been so busy lately,just dont seem to get 5 mins to do anything,even the simple things like washing etc.I have to admit to feeling pretty low these past few days.I used to go out everyday when the babies were little,mainly walking but I really enjoyed it.Just lately though I have been staying in loads,feel really lonley and on my own in my own little world to be honest so I am now trying to pull myself back up and think of things I can do and places I can go on my own with the babies to pass some time etc. So next week I am going to drive to firly local country park to go walking,take a flask with me and see how I go.Just gets a bit boring on your tod.

Getting huge now and a tad nervous to tell the truth too,not sure how it will all pan out and I am feeling so anxious about how Harry and Lilly will be and how we will all cope cos we are only just managing now,not just financially but in the day to day running of things if that sounds daft.Just scared we will really struggle,its hard enough now just getting the babies to bed etc before Michael goes to work.

Also been cream crackered cos we have had probs at night with Lilly so have been doing controlled crying for nearly 3 weeks,think its working though thank gawd

Anyway sorry for the long me me me post

Kelly

Anyway Im off to bed

Love to all

Be back as soon as I can computer permitting  

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Kelly nice to hear from you, sorry you have been feeling down   I am sure you worried when you were pregnant with Lilly and Harry about how you would cope? and you have coped and are doing a fantastic job so when the baby arrives it will be no different you will adjust  your life and manage I know you will  
Do you go out to playgroups? I don't know if you have any near you but I find them great as they are inexpeinsive and the boys love all the activites and other children and I get to talk to other people  

Jo your experience sounds great and a little dancer eh   how fab

Hello Candy hope all is ok?

Big heelo to Charlie, Moomin, minkey (hope move is going well) Doods, KJ and everyone I have missed

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jo - ohhh sounds very interesting! Hope there were some nuggets of greatness in there. All very spooky isn't it?

Kelly - so pleased you got online, good to hear from you. Sorry life is sooo manic for you and glad the cc is now showing signs of success keep  with it hun  . Big   tho cos i guess you must be getting well tired and done in let alone the hormonal third tri stage too!   oh the thoughts of birth and coping come crashing in   . Donna - you said it fab, kelly you are a fantastic mum that copes so well with all you have to do you are a true natural, you'll adapt very well i'm sure.  You'll be top hun

Donna - how ar eyou all?

Minkey - guess you are on your way to a very sunny suffolk! Good luck and see you on this side soon!  

Iduna still coughing and snuffling but that tooth is soooo close. Just heard niece who we saw Monday has come out in chicken pox so waiting game for us to see if madam follows suit!

Take care all. So what do you all have planned for the weekend?


Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I didnt get back on last night a tub of Ben & Jerry's had my name all over it! LOL

Charlie, Sorry Iduna is feeling poorly I hope the chicken pox have missed Iduna although my mum is convinced its better for them to get it when they are young!  Im not so sure.  Hope that tooth makes its appearance soon.

Donna - How are you.  Hope the boys are sleeping longer for you.

Kelly - Lovely to hear from you, I didn't realise that your computer was down, im sorry to hear that your feeling a bit down I totally sympathise with you, i find my life very bland at the moment, I cant even distinguish between one day and the next.  I have come to the conclusion that its a very lonely job being a mum!  I think its only natural to worry about how you are going to manage with another baby but you will, you are doing a fab job and your a great mum.  I worry about money all the time but something crops up, I sell a lot of the girls things that they have grown out of on ebay I made £80 last week so that sorted me out for shopping etc.  Have you thought about doing something like this?

Oh must dash Owen is crying (he is home from school has a really high temp and a cold) but on the plus side my MIL is having Owen tonight and my mum is having the girls so me and nick have a night off together.  Yippeeeee.

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello girlies
Just a quickie from me...sounds like Kelly and Jo especially need a hug.
Jo - I feel like you sometimes but then I reckon it's partly down to the time of year - January SUCKS!  Hard to get out when its so foul and having small children does start to feel like groundhog day after a while when you've been stuck at home. hope you and dh have a fantastic night out tonight and that it rejuventates you a bit.

Kelly - sorry you're having a hard time too.  totally understandable with all the enormous changes in your life.  Just wanted to give you some moral support re. Lilly's controlled crying. It's really hard, but you've put a lot of time and effort into it, and it is going to pay off, so hope you can stick with it - everything else starts to fall into place a bit better if you can get a good night's sleep.

minks - good luck with the move.

Moomin - congrats on getting your start date sorted, hope that all the readjustment goes smoothly for you  

Must go and collapse in front of the tv with my wine now - completely shattered after having a friend and 2 more toddler boys round for lunch.  Lovely to have all the kids playing so nicely together but they were 4 little whirlwinds and I am exhausted.  2 birthday parties to go to - cant believe my boys have such a hectic social life and they're not even 3  

xxx Kirsty

KJ - sooo lovely to hear about all the things you're doing with littlie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Will do my best to catch up, thanks for asking after us

Kelly can only imagine how hard it is being pregnant while looking after twins, its only natural to worry about things especially finances, but i know that you two will be fine, hope you can get out a bit more again, are there any local twins clubs you could join ?

Morgan enjoy that wine and give the boys a kiss from me xx

Jo, enjoy your night off  

Charlie, i think I am one of those people who thinks its better to have the pox earlier, the younger they are (Although Lucas did get it worse than Jacob) hope that her teeth make an appearance soon, teething is so awful, I know some children pop teeth out with no trouble, but Jacob really suffered, hoping Lucas will not be like his brother 

Starr & Louby so glad you two had a lovely meet, sorry I couldn't be there, I would have come if it was Lucas with the conjunctivitis, but Jacob would have spread it around so much infact he did pass it to Lucas pretty quickly..... Starr was sorry to read what you said, but it is very normal unfortunately (((hugs))) hope you two can work through this, infact I know you can.

Louby how is Katie ?

Mooms glad you have the start date confirmed, something to work towards, and staggered sounds good

KJ great reading your stories as ever

Anyone heard from 36 ? 

Minkey hope the move went smoothly, hope you will all be very happy

Donna, seem to have missed your news, hope you and the boys are well ? x

Can't see back to the potty training part, was it just Minkey ? if so hope Agatha is still doing well........ we are on day 4 ..... but I can't type anything about it as I always tempt fate on here, but do think there is something to be said for waiting till they take the lead 

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGATHA 
enjoy ur day with mummy & daddy in your lovely new home 

Love Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Agatha, 3 already wow, where has the time gone

My potty story as posted in birth club;

End of October, Jacob who has always had nappy off time, just decided one day that he wanted to wee in the toilet like daddy, for 3days during the nappy off mornings, he would stand and wee (perfect aim) I knew I wasn't ready to start and although he was doing that, I knew he wouldn't sit down so if it was a poo, we would have trouble... as it happens on day 3, he had a nappy on in the afternoon and asked me to take it off, saying he needed a  wee, i did and he tried, but a tiny pebble came out, he was totally freaked out by it (Running round saying get it off me .....) and then refused to wee in toilet so I left it.

The 3weeks ago, he started taking his nappy off all the time, I would go to get him up in the morning and his nappy was off.... everytime i put one on it was off again ......after many accidents and i don't mean wee ! as he had no intention of going on potty or toilet (Hes alwayw previously refused point blank to sit on toilet or potty only stand) i resorted to using poppers (bodies) so he couldn't get his nappy on.

But Monday evening he worked out how to take the poppers off and was happily sitting in his highchair with no nappy on, I had put potty in kitchen, always did and he just climbed out, sat on potty and weed, a hour later he poo'ed, I was amazed !!!!!!!!!! so kept him off preschool wednesday and we just moved immediately to no nappies, unless sleep time.

Hes done fabulously, will stand at friends houses and use the toilet and use a mix of potty and toilet at home, until  today he had only had one accident and that was my fault really, we popped to a birthday party on day 2 so was pushing it really.......today hes had 2 accidents, but he seems to have a bug of some sort and has diarreah, so how he hasn't had more than 2 god only knows ... i am so very impressed and now know why people say to let them take the lead, you know when they are ready, he tells me when he needs to go, although i do often remind him that he is nappy less when busy playing.

I know that there will be good and bad days, good and bad weeks, but so far so good, think i will ask preschool if i can stay with him monday, so I can teach him where to go to toilet and who to ask etc.

/end x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello ladies

Thought I'd drop in here and wave the white flag - please forgive my tardiness in posting - I do think of you all alot!

Things are going well with us all.  We've been having an extension built to the house so the computer has been off.  I do have my laptop but it's not as easy to post on that and I haven't had a minute to be honest what with tidying up every night and then all of the usual, cooking, cleaning, washing etc.  Abi is coming on leeps and bounds and now that the computer is up and running, i'll hopefully upload some Christmas photos.

We met up with NL, Thomas and Grace yesterday.  I'm embarassed to say that we hadn't seen them since Grace was a couple of weeks old last July!  We all had a lovely time and will definitely meet up again soon.  Thomas is all grown up now and in big boys pants.  Grace has grown alot too (well she would have since July!) - she's gorgeous and was full of smiles for me!  I can't believe how alike the two of them are as well.  

I don't have a chance of catching up with posts so won't leave any personals this time.  I promise that I will be on here more regularly so that I can read and post personals!

Love to Candy, Morgan, Minkey, Jo, Moomin, KJ, Starr, Charlie, Kelly, Looby, everyone I've missed and all of the children.

Billie and Abi xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Seeing if it will let me post 2 lines so I can say Happy 3rd Birthday Agatha. Hope you have a fab day xx
Always read FF and keep trying to post with little success  . Love to everyone N.Lass XxX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

NL you can always send your msg to me via ******** and I can paste it in for you as be great to hear your news xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy 3rd Birthday Agatha
Hope you had a lovely day and were spoiled rotten xxx

      ​
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Candy ooh clever boy J... sounds like he's doing really well.. How's the conjunctivitis  Must rearrange soon xxx

Billie and NL  lovely to 'see' you xxx

Kelly and Jo.. Hope you are both feeling a little better.. you both have my upmost admiration.. i find coping with 1 bubba hard at times so 2 or 3 must be overwhelming esp when things are not going so well. No advice just huge hugs and lots of love xxx

Moom glad to hear that you've got things on track for going back to work xxx

Looby thanks for a lovely day and lunch!! xxx

KJ.. things are improved with DH at the mo.. have changed the evening routine so we can have a bit more time together.. 
New car is lovely.. still getting used to it though.. so much bigger but sooooo much easier to get me, Daisy, Buggy, shopping and all the other stuff that comes with kids in! Mind you its much more thirsty than my mini!!

Took D to her 1st party last night, my cousins 21st. Was told there was a quiet room so thought it would be ok! Got there no quiet room so was worried about her with the disco.. bless her she fell asleep on my mum and then slept in her pram all night. Have no idea how!!So we managed to have a little boogie and a lovely time!!

Big night tonight.. going to put her in her own room for the 1st time.. she's too big really for her moses basket and my bedroom is too small for her crib so we have to do it! am nervous but she's only next door.. so should be ok

Right.. must watch the end of dancing on ice.. poor Michael that looked painful when he fell on his ankle.. he's so gutted.

Love to all

Me xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you sleep well tonight Starr, shes growing up too fast, glad you had a  boogie, they seem to love the constant buzz of being out at night, I always find it one extreme or the other (That said can't remember when we last went out), glad she slept for you.  Conjunctivitus all cleared up now thanks for asking, its test day tommorow toilet wise for Jacob at preschool as was going to stay with him, but have an awful cough and sore throat its not fair on other kids .... I can't really keep him off again either as the more he misses the harder it is to get back into it.

Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw starr what a big moment - sure daisy will be just fine  glad things are better with dh and the party sounded lovely!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGATHA  - wow 3!! hope the move's going/gone well Minkey

 Billie

Candy - hope J gets on ok at nursery tomorrow..don't be disheartened if he doesnt tho..its a big thing moving from home to other situation..it doesnt mean he's going backwards...

lovely to hear your news morgan..hey we havent seen an up to date pic of ollie and robin for AGES!!

kelly - not surprised you're feeling worried/terrified at the thought of coping..but you WILL..sounds like you def need to make that teensy bit more effort to get out of the door to get some fresh air..this time of year is horrible but i'm always amazed how refreshed i feel for just 15 mins down the road and back..if the babies will fall asleep take a book/mag to have a bit of me time. do you go to a toddler group/twins club..great way to make buddies...

jo - interesting what the medium said..spooky really.bless kerys being a little dancer..better start saving for those ballet lessons! hope owen is feeling better and that you had a nice evening out

we've had a really lovely weekend..we bought a new baby backpack and have been busy trying it out..well dh has..i've been a wuss and not worn it yet..not sure if i'll manage her weight as have weak neck/back at the best of times. anyway its fab, she loves it and we've walked miles..doing all our old dog routes  the weathers been blissful eh? we walked back through the most amazing sunset last night and saw a heron flying really close which littlie was thrilled at..she kept shouting 'Eron, Gone'
today she insisted on wearing her mad sunnies for the whole walk..very funny. she loved walking along the river and throwing sticks in and waving to the boats 
we had our first night out last night since she's been home..my mum babysat and we went to the french brasserie round the corner. it was really lovely..we were determined not to talk littlie all evening..and we managed it pretty well!! i made sure i'd read the whole saturday paper and mags cover to cover so i was up to date with whats going on in the world and could make stimulating conversation  we had yummy food and some lovely wine..rather annoyed that the woman at the table had the same top as my new one  ..i dont get out much to wear nice things and i'd rather not have someone steal my thunder  
littlie didnt stir for my mum - phew  though in some ways i want to see what she'd do if she woke in a few weeks my mums got to put her to bed when we got out again so that'll be interesting 

goodness i have rambled on 
better get to bed

love to all

kj x
ps put a pic in my gallery..dont think anyone would recognise her incognito


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just on my Dad's pc - we have had to come back down to let the removal men into their house to take our final bits & pieces.  Will probably not have internet in suffolk for a couple of weeks.

Thank you all for Agatha's birthday wishes she had a lovely day, we went out for lunch & had cake, presents & balloons in the house.  Can't wait to get all our furniture tomorrow - the house is cold & empty without it.

Speak soon,

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well at last I get a mo to catch up, but so much to read please excuse me if I miss anyone.

Minkey belated Birthday wishes to Agatha and Congrats on the New Home.

KJ love the photo of little. It is such a fun age isn't it. I'm with you, bring on the sunshine!

kelly sorry to hear you are feeling lonely, you def need to get to a playgroup and meet some new mums for some support and a good gossip. Do you have a twins club near you? 

Doods glad to hear you are going back to work, thats great news

Candy, well done jacob, hope his day at pre school went well. How impressive.

Charlie hope Iduan is feeling better

Jo spooky with the physic ( cant spell it! ) only experience I had was with tarrot and got death card then my boyfriend died so to scared to go again, but find the whole thing fascinating. 

Life with us is just hectic, work manic, art group going really well but think I may have taken on too much as wasn't prepared for the preparation each week. In fact DH is slicing paper as we speak for next weeks project. Tom is doing excellant at school but being quite uncontrollable at home which is causing problems and darling Olivia just gets more cute each day. She made us laugh today as she went and sat on Toms time out cushion and said Time Up.  . 

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Tomsmummy -   at Olivia, kids do say the funniest things dont they.  I hope Tom settles down soon, I find Owen picks up the behaviour of the naughtier kids at school I had to have a firm chat with him about he isnt to copy etc and not all children behave as well as he does seems to have worked although he does have his moments 

Minkey - Im so sorry I missed Agatha's birthday glad that you had a nice time.  Hope your move is going well.

KJ - Littlie is absolutely adorable even though she is in disguise! LOL.  I love the shades, im sure she is going to love that photo when she is a teenager!

Candy - How was preschool.  Hope your feeling better soon.

Starr - How has Daisy settled into her own room, Owen was in his own room when he was about 3 weeks old, he just wouldnt settle in our room and preferred the peace and quite of his own space.  The girls went into their own cots in their own room quite early too  Its lovely now,  they are in a fantastic routine, I just feed them their last bottle, put them straight into their cots and they fall asleep on their own for around 12 hours and it means I can watch TV in bed without disturbing them.  Glad you had a good night out, we all definitely need it now and again.

Billie - You must be busy with having an extension done, glad everything is ok.

Morgan - 4 toddlers in one house, brave you!  Although its nice for them to have some company isnt it.

Kelly - How you feeling, hope your ok, im thinking of you all the time.  

Hi to everyone I have missed, Im waiting for my mum to come down so that I can go to Marks & Spencer but im a little bit annoyed with her, she has just text me to find out how Sian is (she has a cough and sore throat) which means that she is still at home and it takes her 30 mins to get here so by the time she arrives its going to be 1.15, by the time I get to M&S it will be time to come home and pick up Owen from school.  Im so fed up of having to rely on other people.  Why cant the big shops make trolleys capable of holding 3 children!!!!

Oh sorry for rant im feeling a bit down again.  But on a happier note some new pics in my gallery.

Jo
x

Hi to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Jo girls look fab so healthy you are doing a fab job. They are gorgeous

Back to the dr later so see what they say :-(

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all you lovely mums & babies

Morgan - great to hear from you! I was just thinking that we'd not seen any news from you & Bille & NL for some time then oh there is news from you all! Sounds like you earnt that glass of wine hun, bet it tasted good!

Billie - Good to hear from you and for the NL news too. sounds like a busy time at home. is the extention all complete now? Has it made home real lush for space now? How is Abi?

NL - Great to hear Grace is doing well and you are all good.

Candy - Glad eyes are all better. Hope things are ok for you and you're not too tired from routine distruption. Is Dh getting home in good time to help out at mo? How are things? J - woweee what a boy!! Fabbo lets hope the rest of our lil ones do as well as him! Bring it on what a top chap! Has it continued this well?

Looby - how are you and katie? Any news or still ignoring the issue      !?!

Jo - did you get to M&S? Mum's tu! can't believe she was late for you hun, hope you got ya treats from M&S tho. How is Sian's cold? Sorry you are feeling a bit pooped  

Kelly - how are you hun? 

Donna - how are you, did i miss some news hun? 

Moomin - fab news on work return as staggered too sounds great. Hope you feel more confident about it as it gets closer. How are hte drugs working for you at mo, did you come off the one you were hoping to? You ok? Sounds like you are doing well. Each day and all that hun x

Tomsmummy - lol at Olivia! Fab!   Sounds very very busy in your house. Hope classes ease into a routine soon as you repeat things etc.  kids faces makee it all worthwhile tho?

Minkey - glad she had a fab bday and that you are getting furniture in soon. it will soon look like home hun.

KJ - she looks soooo lovely! Fab times at yours then?! Top

Starr - how are you all doing?

Doods - you all ok?

Anyone ever hear from Aussie Meg? Not heard anything from 36 for AGES. Or Scarlett.

Love and hello to anyone i've missed.

Iduna's cold is much better thanks for wishes. Still no teeth but chewing everything! Hope we see them soon. She is trying to type her own message as I'm typing - bless!
Right off to the swings in teh park i think as weather is nice.

Love to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr - forgot to say, how did that first night go with Daisy in her room? I remember that sooo well, i don;t think i slept much for worry then realised how much noise she made and slept so much better! But i still miss having her in the same room and see co-sleeping and think wow maybe that is so lovely (mmm or maybe now)!!!!!!!
Hope it went well xx
Charlie xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello

Charlie.. she was really good.. took a while to settle. Then we realised that maybe her mobile was scaring her!! Took it off and she fell asleep. Last night was ok and tonight she was asleep by 8pm in her own bed for the very 1st time. 

However there is one problem.. Daisy loves her dummy!! last night i got up at least 8 times to put it back. She dosent really cry but moans and i think if i ignore her then she'll get in a state and won't go off again. At the moment usually we'll out the dum back and she'll go off again straight away.  Any suggestions?? I'm loathed to take it away completely as she is really only little and she loves it. I'm able to go back to sleep quite quickly and she only starts the whinging from about 3am onwards! 

Anyway enough moaning.. 

KJ lov littlies pic!! She looks fab, glad you are all enjoying your walks again xxx

Tomsmummy aww bless Olivia.. sounds like you've got your hands full at the mo!!

Jo grr to your mum!! Can't imagine how you manage to get out the door with 3!! Hope you managed to get your shopping xx

Candy..  Hope J enjoyed his pre school and he managed well toilet wise xx

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

charliezoom said:


> Moomin - fab news on work return as staggered too sounds great. Hope you feel more confident about it as it gets closer. How are hte drugs working for you at mo, did you come off the one you were hoping to? You ok? Sounds like you are doing well. Each day and all that hun x


Hi Charlie

No she didn't take me off the tablet she was hoping to stop - mainly because she has referred me back to see the Psychiatrist and decided to leave it to her to decide what to do with my drugs. My appointment came through today to see the Psychiatrist and that is this Thursday. Also my surgery called as well today to say that my counselling appointment is next Tuesday - same day that I have to see occ health again at work and also have a meeting with my manager

Too much at the moment for me to deal with - all happening far to quickly and just before I go back to work as well

But we have had one good bit of news - completely forgot that we have got payment protection on our mortgage - have only been off work for 6 months, anyway DH called them yesterday and I am covered for 50% and they will back date the claim - so will have a nice lump sum coming our way once we have completed the forms!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks for my Nic get well wishes, adore the bath photos they are such happy girls    

Have you thought about writing to the head offices, I know its a pain, but if you could do a standard letter, maybe there is a puschair capable, that they can get in your local brances, worth a shot >? or tried already ?

Charlie you are such a sweetie, you write the nicest things and make everyone feel special, how do you find the energy   Clever Iduna typing us a message   I second that, fingers crossed you all have an easy time with potty training as its the one thing i dreaded to be honest.  Not heard from Aussie Meg hope shes doing well with her not so little ones.

DH is on lates all this week Charlie so won't be home b4 8.30pm at earlist but still leaving home by 7.30am, on the whole hes never really home before 7.30 at the eralist, so may catch the tail end of bathtime, he is good though, hes straight in and hands on, without even taking his coat off, do miss him so much though, especially this week, dothink its taking its toll on him, but don't wnat to say too much

Jacob is still doing really well thanks guys, he was dry at preschool, back tommorow so will let you know, he did 3 wees so am guessing they encouraged him at school, he had 1 accident today, we were in the garden caked in mud and its my fault really as I saw the signs .... hes still got a delicate tummy, so been doing well to judge it  had to cancel seeing triciah today sadly as my sore throat and tickly cough are not getting any better, seems I am cancelling everything at the moment as lastw eek was starr and louby

Starr so glad Daisy got on well in her bed, I think I would be inclined to try and get rid of dummy as i think they say they don't get attached until 6months, or try getting her to learn to sleep without it, i know its tiring, but maybe not go in unless she really is crying and see if she can get herself back off to sleep ... all that said, I can understand you wanting to keep hold of the dummy and eventually she will be able to pick it back up and put it back in her mouth... btw you were NOT moaning !!

Tomsmummy, hope your dh got all the prep done, well done you for making this a success

Minkey hope the furniture arrived

KJ loved the sunset story

Moom, what a result  

Dinners ready so must dash and no time to spell check Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY GO JACOB..sounds like he's doing fab candy  hope your sore throat clears up soon 

lovely bathtime pics Jo..your girls have such amazing eyes..so sparkly and pretty..wow at their sleeping routine..pat on the back for you!!

charlie - same story here..littlies been teething for i dont know how long now and the incisors still arent through..i can see them just below the surface but they havent popped 

starr - you prob dont want to hear this but i'm up at least once a night to put littlies dummy back in..its a habit i could do with breaking but havent the heart to take it away...no idea what to advise for daisy apart from going cold turkey and patting/shushing instead till she learns a new way of dropping off 

mooms hang on in there, these appts are going to help not hinder your return   

tomsmummy - lol at dh slicing paper for your craft group...bet it must take loads of prep..glad toms getting on well at school 

another lovely day here, went for a walk at wisley with my mum this morning...sunshine and birds all the way and a scrummy lunch in the cafe. littlie just adores her grandma, its so lovely to watch them together..i feel like we've made my mums dreams come true as well as ours 

thanks for all your lovely comments on the the phot..i want to show her off to the whole world! if anyone wants to pm me their email i will happily share proper pics!

love to all

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

Soory no time to catch up or for personals but just wanted to let you know that I'm still alive and thinking of you all. I'm in Bermuda at the moment with work and being kept really busy which is good as it takes my mind off missing DH and Lola for a while. It's so nice that I've got one of my babies here with me (even if it does keep booting me  ).

Just wanted to send   to those who need one and   to you all. Love the pics too.

Catch up properly soon.

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry I have just read through the posts but completly forgotten what I wanted to say to everyone

KJ I will pm you I would LOVE to see littlie piccies 

Outcome of dr is that he put me back on anti d's  

Donna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Will try again as made a big post and lost it - opps  

Donna - hope anti d's get you back on track hun. You ok about taking them again? or would you rather not? Sure you'll be bouncing back to full form in no time. how are things? Sorry you are so down and going through this   

Jo - girls look soo lovely. With KJ - love the bedtime routine! Fab you!

Candy - sorry that dh is so late some nights I'm guessing that feels a lot to handle on your own? How are you? Is he home and copus mentus at weekends? How's your cold feeling any better? Get well soon!
thanks for your lovely words   xx

Minkey - hope all going well for you all.

Doods- look after that booting baby you hear! Bet you are missing lola & dh, can't imagine hun. Hey send us some of that sun! Are they making you work hard or some time off to enjoy where you are? Take care you hear!

KJ - poor lil one with those incicors ouchy things. need a tooth spell or something to make these pesky things come out. These premolars of Iduna's ahve been just so close for soooo long. Out damn teeth out!

Moom - hey those appointments came thro so quick how fab! Can you focus on one at a time so not so overwhelming? These are just what you wanted and will get you were you need to be surely? It is fab news to be seen so quick and you'll be look after well now I'm sure with the right meds and help you'll be back on top form you see     

Love to you all.

Dh has an MS eye issue at mo but looks like a flare up of an old relapse hopefully it will sort in a few weeks. he's also come off arthritis drugs onto paracetamol to see how much pain he's in with that at mo. so lots going on there at mo.

Take care you all! Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow I missed the bedtime routine statement Jo, well done you, really glad that sleeptimes going well and hope it continues  

Charlie really hope DH's eye issue clears up quickly and its nothing to worry about, hope the paracetomol really hope hes not too uncomfy, how are you feeling ? 

I think it would be more to handle if I was a tidy house freak, I just about manage dinner most nights, enjoying the sun the last few days though, off out walking with the boys shortly, I am feeling a little better, I haven't had a sore throat like this other than having tonsilititous b4, but convinced things hit me more now as breast feeding still and not getting much joined up sleep, i can't moan though as its my choice and i am one of the very very lucky ones

Donna hope things improve for you soon  

Bermuda wow Doods !!

Thanks KJ love that statement about your mums dreams xxx

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - You are doing a grande job BFing but sorry you get poorly too. I know what you mean it is the most exhausting thing in teh world I can't believe how many cakes and pies I can get away with and they don't reach my **** too much   !! Great benefit for us I must say! Keep up the good work and get well soon. Hope sunshine helps balst the colds away. Don't you find that they give you bugs to help make the antibodies to give back to them? It amazes me how wonderful the human race is and how BFing does that?! Blows me lil mind  

KJ _ oohhhh lovely! ta so much. Love to be a part she's yummy! Do you mean canines? Can't wait for them to come along - not! I am fine to remain Charlie   xx

Take it easy!

Dh is doing OK. Better now the drugs are out of his system - some moodiness did exist, mmmm! But seems ok now. I'm cool @ Mo getting a lil more sleep at mo as madam is sleeping better now cold gone. ta for asking    .

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

awwww just loving all the scrummy pics in your galleries - what a beautiful bunch of babes everyone has    I've changed my profile pic but I'll uplaod some more pics soon too.

Jo - shopping must be a nightmre - have you tried talking to customer services? M&S are usually pretty helpful and might come to some kind of arrangement with you - someone to push 3rd baby round in another trolley? or is this wishful thinking? If you go there regularly, you'd think they'd be keen to help.

Candy - well done Jay on the potty training - wotta lad!  Hope your throat is better - I've had the same thing for a week - sore throat, tickly cough and feeling v tired but it's not developed into anything proper yet.

Donna - i hope your tablets help and that you can come off them soon ((hugs))

KJ - awww such a happy proud mummy  

Doods - Bermuda? eh? Have I missed soemthing?

Charlie - sorry to hear dh is not well again, must be bad for all of you.

tomsmummy - good for you, doing those art classes. sounds like work, but must be rewarding and maybe you'll get quicker at the prep once you're more into it?

Minks - can't believe I missed Agatha's 3rd birthday! How's all the upheaval going? hope you are all well.

Starr - what a good girl, enjoying the disco like that! I'd start as you mean to go on, if she's going to be so fab about going out.

Northern, Billie - good to hear from you guys  

Not much going on with us although had a very busy wknd with the boys, who had 2 parties to go to.  They had such fun and were soooo giddy and amazingly not overtired too.  Still having troubles getting the little monkeys to go to sleep at night - basically they just mess around until we take the lightbulb out, which seems really drastic.  It's the only thing that stops them monkeying around and trashing their room, so we've started doing it straight away at 7.30 instead of resorting to it at 9pm when we're at the end of our tether.  Anyone got any ideas, apart from seperate rooms, which we can't do?

xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie - the teeth are the pointy ones at top,not front teeth, not the next two but the two after..did that make sense 

morgan - star charts??

candy - hope that sore throat b*ggers off soon  snap we've been out loads too..could we magic away feb and go straight to March d'ya think?

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - yeah canines - fangs  ! Ouchy. Hope they cut for her soon. Blooming teeth!

Morgan - oh my   sounds like you got it sussed tho! Do hope they get teh message and sleep from 7.30 from now on so you all get a life back for the evenings  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moomin - I hope your Psychiatrist app goes/went well today!!  
Fab news on the payment protection! 
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

KJ - we did have sticker charts, but they were withdrawn due to poor behaviour and sticker theft!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Morgan - LOL


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh Charlie - thanks for thinking of me xxxx

Will do a full update on today for you now!!!

OK not sure where to start been one hell of a day - and have to confess I am exhausted from it all, mentally and physically.

OK, so the psychiatrist was lovely today !

She has changed my meds around, I am still on the antidepressants (Venlafaxine) but has also now changed my mood stabilizer drug (Tegretol Retard) to an anti-psychotic drug (Amisulpride) which I can take up to 5 tablets a day - need to take 1 or 2 at night anyway and possibly one on the morning and then twice during the day if I feel I need to - may make me drowsy though so will need to be careful if I have to take one when I am at work. She has also taken me off the Flupentixol, as I can use Amisulpride if I feel everything is getting on top of me or there is a risk of me self harming.

She has classified me as moderate to severe on her scale of PND, and she believed that if I was not on the medication things would be a lot lot worse for me.

She doesn't feel that I am a stay at home mum, which I have to agree with, and she believes that me getting back to work is now going to be the best thing for me, as long as I don't push myself too hard when I first go back.

I have got to go back and see her again in a months time (28th Feb) to see how things are going, if I am still feeling low then she will add another drug to the cocktail that I am already taking.

Can't believe she was so nice to me today, think it helped not having lo with me ... my Homestart Volunteer had her for the morning and took her to soft play and I met them there for lunch!

Feel as though I am starting to get somewhere a bit with the Psychiatrist now.

I then saw my Dr this afternoon,

She was lovely as always - she also emailed me earlier to see if I would prefer her to ring me and have my appointment over the phone than have to go in, as the weather has been horrendous down here, the wind coming straight off the sea, making it very difficult to walk or drive anywhere. But went in to see her as prefer to talk to people face to face.

It looks like I will definitely be going back to work on 12th Feb, have to see her again on Monday to hopefully get the piece of paper to say yes I am OK to go back.

She did warn me that it is not going to be easy going back (along with the fact that I am terrified !), she has warned me to expect some blips before I start to settle back into the job. And not to push myself too hard when I first go back thinking that I must get everything done.

She was also talking to me about my previous jobs, and she feels that perhaps I am better with dealing with people face to face than over the phone, and perhaps should consider changing jobs if I find that I do not cope with it. To be honest although my job is dead boring at times, the money is good and at the moment the hours suit. (And who would want to employ me with a sickness record like mine now !)

So I am back to see her again on Monday 

Did manage to get a bit of me time amongst all this going on today, and have finally after 6 months had my hair cut - must have had a good 3 inches taken off it !

Blimey think I have waffled on enough now - off to get an early night  xxxx

Sorry about the me post but wanted to update you all on what has been going on xxxx

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Moomin,

all in all that sounds like a really positive day - Well done you, you should be so proud of yourself.
Your an inspiration hun

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

moom - glad it went so well! Lots ahead to deal with but sounds like with the right people around you supporting you that you will be going great guns. Fab news! Lets hope next weeks app with counsellor is as great as today. Top news hun.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Moom - so glad you've had a good session with your docs - what a fantastic doc they both sound too!  it's great that you're getting support as that's the most important thing you need right now in prep for going back to work, sounds like you're really turning a corner  
x Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

really sounds like you are getting there moom..thank goodness this psychiatrist can help you. sounds like your doctor is a great support too. it IS going to be ahrd going abck to work but you CAN DO IT!!

charlie - oopps yes canines/fangs! wish they'd flippin arrive..littlie is now full of cold/snot but fairly happy with it so hopefully any minute now we'll have a fang...

morgan..suggest higher star charts/sticker storage 

candy - hows that throat?

we've had foster mum and baby bro here this morning..littlie is SO into him..cant leave him alone, rushes over to stick in his dummy if he cries and wiping his nose with a muslin all the time lol. she attempts his name too... FM really pleased to see her and littlie pleased to see her too 

have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moomin - sounds like great progress,so proud of you  

Morgan - that made me chuckle  

Love to you all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's official .............

I am going back to work on 12th Feb .... although my Dr says I am still not well, and it will still take a while before I am back to normal (whatever normal is), getting back to work is a big step to getting  back to normality.

She has warned me that I will have some major blips with the pressure of going back, but she now thinks that I can deal with it

I am terrified at the thought of going back, but thankfully my manager is very supportive!

Watch this space!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Arrggghhhhhhhh I just did a very long post left it to answer the phone and DH jumped on the computer and lost it.

Sorry for this only being a short one blame DH!

Moomin - You sound so positive, im sure going back to work will be a huge step but if you take things slowly like your Dr's say im sure after a while you will feel fine and it may help you feel "normal" again.  I know you can do it  

KJ - Oh how sweet of littlie looking after her brother like that, are you going to adopt him too?

Hi to Struthie, Morgan, Candy, Donna, Kelly, Charlie, Tomsmummy, Charliezoom, Starr and all you other lovlies that i have missed.  Hope you are all well.

Were not too bad but DH has man flu so he is dying and the girls are teething...... Lovely!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

You'll all be wondering what's going on with me posting again eh!

Moomin - sounds like a very stressful but positive day.  Going back to work is good news as it's something else to focus on, but just remember to take the rough with the smooth and not to expect too much of yourself.  At the end of the day, your health and your gorgeous girl are more important than work.

KJ - FM and little brother visiting sounds lovely and littlie sounds like such a little darling fussing over him.

Charlie - a reply from a while ago honey, the extension has given us lots of extra space and cost loads less than moving house!!  Abi loves it - her current passion is going round and round the dining table on her Scuttlebug at 100 miles an hour.  Our lovely clean walls and paint work ain't gonna last long at this rate!!!  How is Iduna doing?

Kirsty - I love the new picture of the boys - they look so grown up.  It's reminded me that I must update my pic as it's over a year old and Abi's changed!

Love to all not mentioned personally - that'll be a whole lot of you, given the 4 pm's above!!  I'm dashing for a bath before an early night and an early start tomorrow!

Love Michelle xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moom - that is good news to be getting back to work. I'm not surprised you are terrified hun! But one step at a time. How did Tuesday's appointment go? Were you also seeing work that day? Keep strong and take it slowly hun. You can do this!

Billie - great to hear from you! Soooo pleased the extension is fab. Bet Abi is fast on that skuttlebug! Iduna's getting the hang of hers so maybe she'll be 100mph too soon - help! You all good?

KJ - how's your week been?

Candy - you all ok?

Jo - what a pain with that post! But lovely to hear from you. How are you all?

Tomsmummy - hope you are still getting on ok with everything, head above water?

Kelly - you good?

Love to you all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - appointments on Tuesday went ok, I had my assessment with the Counsellor, and I start counselling next Tuesday - she believes tx and Megan's premature birth is the underlying factor in the illness, so hoping this is really going to help.  Appointment with Occ Health was ok, nothing much to report from there and meeting with work was ok, told my manager I was terrified by the thought of coming back after being off for 27 weeks - but she and my team leader are going to keep a close eye on me to make sure that I am ok.

Hi to everyone else, sorry Megan is pulling at the laptop!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all
just a quickie as i've got tonsilitus yuk..started feeling bad yesterday but worse today so dh has had pop to work and bring work home so he can look after littlie..
otherwise all ok, had a lovely time making/tossing/eating pancakes with grandma on tues..and littlie was tickled pink with a hat grandma had knitted for her baby..littlies got this fab stripey winter hat that someone gave us with two points and tassly bits and now baby has one too..we came home quite late on tues and littlie was fast asleep cuddling baby both wearing their matching hats..... sooo cute 

moomin..glad things are moving along..i'm sure the stress of IF and tx is something you feel better for getting off your chest

love to all

kj x

ooh ps..baby bro's sw coming to visit in a couple of weeks to start the ball rolling eeeek!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

KJ that is great news about baby bro

Sorry I am not posting much just having a tough time but I am reading and thinking if you all 

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

KJ - Fantastic News, im so happy for you.

Donna - Are you ok?

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi jo,

to be honest no not really I am battling PND, well possible PND could just be depression I guess but as I have never suffered before it is classed as PND.
Have been on anit d's for a week but thing have been getting worse so starting new meds tonight

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin - sounds like you are being very well looked after by work as well as health pros. Great to hear. Not surprised you are scared to go back to work after so long off. Keep  , it is great progress. Be fab to get the counselling sessions underway and get to the root of it all, then you can find more ways to move forward. Keep up the fab work hun! How's missi at mo, all good?  

KJ - arr hats! Ooohh fab on baby! Keep us informed!

Donna - big  , sounds like you need to meet up with Moomin's health carers hun . Is Gp able to offer counselling to you? Sorry you are feeling so rotten. Can we help in any way? Hope new meds are better. x

We met up with Minkey & the lovely Agatha today. Both are very well. Bump looks fab! They are settling in, slowly getting thro the boxes although a little daunted by the decorating to be done! Hope to see them again soon.

So did you all scoff pancakes? Dh & I had yummy homemade drop scones with bacon & maple syrup - mmmmm.
Good weekends planned?

Had sad email from a fellow FFer who's bub has a brain abnormality, she's worried about termination & wanted to know if I could offer any advise cos of Willow. It's so sad  , lots of prayers to her  

Oh question mummies - what age did your lil ones go into 'bed' / take cotbed sides off? Were they in  a grobag still? Or did you move to a duvet at same time? Just wondering what age she's likely to move on to that stage - she throws herself around the cotbed a lot so thinking it may be a way off?!     Any advise and thoughts on timings into the future on this one welcome. Ta x

Take care lovelies!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm intending on keeping littlie in her cot for as long as possible..for an easy life!! can do without bedtime shenanigans if we're going to have baby bro to deal with too..she's only got a normal sized cot at present but i may swap her to a bigger one and give baby bro hers and then she'll have more room..i reckon 2 1/2 -3 is a age..don't see the point before...

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Charlie, i waited until Jacob climbed out of his cotbed, he was still in a grobag, but not for daytime naps, which was when he fell out, but figured, once done once, thats it really ... so he was 2 1/2 .... we moved him into the bad and directly to a duvet (As if he fell out he could get back in), he does move around so much, that it took a few weeks of covering him back up and every so often, I find him lying width ways right at the top with no covers !

Sad news about your fellow FF'er, hope its not bringing back too many bad memories x

Donna, sorry to read things are tough for you at mo

Ouch KJ hope the throat clears up soon, although not tonsillitis, mine took near on 2 weeks to go.

Billie glad you are happy in new pad

Looked after a friends daughter, 2 days older than Jacob yesterday for 6 1/2 hours, thankfully it was good weather so they could play outside, but I was shattered 

Nic hope girls teething isn't effecting there sleep 

Must dash love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

kj forgot to say get well soon, soz hun. but hope it is better real soon. Sounds nasy  
Know what you mean! Best she is where she should be - in BED!   

candy - bet ur pooped 
it does bring it back but I have tried to help, she's obviously very confused, sad and scared. All natural emotions but that doesn't help a lot to know. I just wish I could wave a magic wand so it didn't happen to anyone else but it is the way of the world that these things do happen, for whatever reason and it goes on to make you a slightly different new person.
Fell out of his cot -do you mean that he climbed out?

ta 4 that good sleep advice. Anyone else welcome- ur to chip in  

love Charlie xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Been meaning to post all week but never managed to get round to it.   

Donna.. so sorry you're struggling honey.. hope the new meds are helping. xx

Good luck Moomin with going back to work... must be quite scary.. i know how i felt after 6 weeks off. However it is the right thing to do to get you back on track.. You can do it sweetie,,  

KJ love the hat story!!! She sounds such a cutie.. How exciting about little bro.. hopefully it will be a much smoother ride this time xxx

Charlie.. glad you enjoyed meeting Minkey and Agatha.. shes another cutie eh!!  Your poor friend.. can't imagine how you feel honey xxxx  Re the cot issue,, no idea!! As long as possible i'd say xxx

Candy hope you feel better.. Hope the boys are ok .. must rearrange soon xx

Loobs you ok sweetie?? xx Daisy loves that chime toy.. xx

Kelly.. how are you doing.. got all your lovely girlie clothes ready for you.. plus a few more!! Must try and get them to you.. xx

Billie lovely to hear from you.. glad you're settling in well xx

Love to all not mentioned. xxx

All going well here.. seem to have sorted the waking issues.. I think she was a bot scared and unsettled in her new room, so got her a night light and put one of my t shirts in her cot and things have improved no end.. last 2 nights she slept from 12 (after last feed) to 7 straight!! So hopefully we're getting there!!

She's getting so big (new piccies in my gallery if you want to see 'chunk!')  She's so happy and very chilled.. I feel very lucky and so blessed. 

Right must get an quick snooze in b4 the midnight munch!!

Love to all

Me xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin great news about returning to work. I really hope that goes well for you.   

Donna sorry to hear you are not to good. I hope the new meds help and that you bounce back soon.  

Kj hope you soon feel better and good luck with little bro. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Charlie, Tom went into bed at 14 months because he was so big and could climb out!! We are putting Olivia in a big bed next week as she keeps going into Toms and saying night night and she always seems all scrunched up width ways in her cot. Think just do it when right for you but can def recommend a side bit for bed as it makes them feel more secure and a stair gate on the bedroom. Got some White Company fairy bedding in the sale last week so Liv   is really excited.  Feeling a bit sad about losing the baby bit though!!

Big hello to Minkey, Jo, Candy, Billie, Kelly and all the other lovely IUI girls.

We have had a busy week, poor Tom had to have a tooth out under sedation and I have been feeling like a rotten mum as I cant believe he had to have it done and it was all quite traumatic! He never eats sweets or choc but does have fruit juice!! He was quite excited to have his first visit from the tooth fairy though. Tom and Olivia have started playing together now which is soo sweet to watch, they really love each others company which is a relief.

Hope everyone has a good half term and weekend. xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey we're all quiet on here..hope everyones ok  i'm all better - hurrah!

starr - daisys sleeping sounds great  lovely pics, she's such a cutie, hows things with dh?

tomsmummy, poor tom with his tooth..hope its feeling better now..

kellyd- how you doing hun?

donna - hope you are starting to feel better...

moomin - good luck for going back to work tomorrow    

isnt this sunny weather fab!! we went to the beach yesterday for the day and it was lovely..chilly but nice enough to make sandcastles/paddle and have a picnic..littlie had a ball, she was soo happy pottering about and running away from the sea saying 'its coming!' felt lovely being like all the other families on the beach   

laters all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Moomin - good luck tomorrow!!! Hope it goes well. Keep strong *

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes for tomorrow - really am dreading it now, not helped by the fact that we had a busy weekend away (lack of sleep to) and now coming down with a cold

Also got my first proper counselling session tomorrow so know tomorrow is gonna be a tough on

Off to bed after the soaps - need an early night


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin good luck for going back to work.    and hope the counselling goes well.

KJ sounds like you had a great day at the beach  

Donna how you doing?

Starr am off to look at the new photos

Charlie how are you and Iduna?

We went to Woodside Farm today which was great. Olivia keeps grabbing my hand and snuffling it and saying goat   cos we fed the goats! 

Hope everyone has a great half term and enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hope you all remember me?!?     BIL has had a play with our laptop and thinks I should now be ok....so here goes! Not going to type loads incase it doesn't work. I have been reading all your news but will take me a while to catch up on personals I'm afraid...so will do a me post for now! My first little baby is now a big boy! He says 'I'm not your little baby anymore I'm a big boy!' Can't believe he was 3 last week. Had a fab day, I arranged for him to visit a fire station and we had a great time looking at the engine and pretending to drive (he was not v impressed they wouldn't let him drive it by himself!!!), squirted water with the hose and made the fireman go down the pole more times than I could count! We then did a treasure hunt at the botanical gardens and had lunch and then went to a soft play when Dh got home from work! Had 14 of them at his party at the wildfowl and wetlands place on saturday and the weather was fab. He wees standing up at the toilet, choses his own clothes and a very independent little boy. He is so funny and everyday I know I am so lucky. Grace is a very smiley girl and thinks her brother is very funny, if he jumps up and down she thinks it's hysterical..if I jump up and down she looks at me like I have 2 heads and is not amused! Going back to work 2 days a week from mid april and then 4 days from september...but trying not to think about that too much as loving each and every day.
Will try and catch up with pm's soon and upload a photo...great to be able to post again.
Love to all, N.lass Xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Woohoo NL - you're back online!!!!!

So pleased to hear you had a good time for Thomas's birthday.  I did mean to text you but wasn't too well last week so chasing my tail somewhat!  I was thinking about him though.

See you soon,
Michelle and Abi xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to THOMAS !!*

Glad you all had a fab day.

Moomin - hope your big day goes well, counselling and work. hope you feel better and that cold shifts in no time.!

Will catch up later - i hope 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All!!

NL Thomas sounds like he had a fab birthday.. very adventurous!! Lovely to see you back xx

Moom... Good luck for today.. sounds like you'll be to busy to worry!!!

Kj  day at the beach sounds fab!!Know what you mean about being a 'normal' family.. often find myself doing that too!! Makes it all worthwhile eh honey xx  Dh is much better ta for asking.. think it was just a blip xx

Donna how are you sweetie??

Bit sad today as DH has gone on a course today and is away till thursday   Also got Daisy's last set of jabs today... She was really cranky after the last lot so not looking forward to tonight   . Will give her some calpol just before we go and see if it helps.. 
All good apart from that.. have booked our 1st family holiday.. going to menorca in may. My inlaws rent the same villa there twice a year and have done for about 17 years.. so just booked flights. Will be nice as we know it so well.. plus built in babysitters too !! 

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been away for ages.  It's been majorly busy at work and we had a bit of drama with Bertie having fits.  He's doing absolutely fine now though.  They've said it's probably epilepsy but, for now, his seizures seem to have gone (touch wood) so we've decided to wait and see what happens before we consider putting him on medication.  I know it sounds really dramatic but he's fine and as one of my colleagues said, "Only epilepsy?  That's not too bad!"  

Keemjay - Great news about Littlie's brother.  It sounds like she completely settled.

Starr - I can't believe Daisy's four months old - where did that time go?!

Moomin - Glad you're getting more help with the PND.  Good luck with work.

NJO - Shame you lost your post - I hate it when that happens!  Hope your four are well and not suffering too much with teething.


We're ttc again this month so I've just started the lovely 2ww.  Fingers crossed...  

Love to Billie, NL, Charliezoom, Tomsmummy, Donna, Candy and anyone I've missed.  I didn't see a post from Kelly (although I only read back a few pages), how's she doing?

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope your enjoying this lovely sunshine even though it is a bit cold!  Just popped on to read up on how everyone is doing, im out to see Romanzia - Holiday on Ice tonight.  Hubby is having the girls      i bet I come home to find them in the wrong cots with clothes too big/too small for them on! LOL.

Catch up properly tomorrow.

jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Just a quicky from me as I am away at my aunts in Hastings. We are having a lovely time (back tomorrow though) and boys have loved every min of it- weather as been lovely so had lots of fun outside and on the beach.

Jo - have a nice time night lol at DH

VIL great to hear from you I was thinking of you the other day. Good luck on the 2ww.

Big heelo to everyone sorry there aren't more personals, the new meds I am seem to be helping, or maybe thats being away?

DH and I are going out for a few hours later so looking forward to that.

Donna x  x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Jo - how was your night out? Fab I hope? How did Dh cope?  better than expected or a wee bit of mess for you to sort?  

VIL -    to you lets hope this is your month! So sorry Bertie has been poorly, bit of a worry for you all I'm sure. Glad all seems well for him at mo. Really hope he stays well from now on. 

Starr - Oh hun how did the jabs go, how is Daisy? You survive the night ok? Big  's to you both! Glad Dh is getting over his blip  

Donna - Sounds like a fab time at your aunt's, I seem to remember you going there before and having time on the beach, how cool! So so pleased that you are feeling a bit better, whatever the medication - drugs or a break I hope it continues to help. Keep strong.

Tomsmummy - arr fab time at the farm then, bleet! Olivia sounds such a love! How are you? Surviving?

Candy - you all ok? You feeling ok? All your boys ok at mo? How's the allotment got much going on htere?

KJ - glad you are better! Fab beach trip, when do you go next, I'm packing my bags now, can we go now?!! You all ok? Little bro meets going well? Any news?

Moom - How has the week gone thus far? Work been Ok or hellish? has counselling been productive if pretty hard and heavy? Hope all is going in a positive way hun. Keep strong, you can do this   you are doing sooo well. xx

Must fly as fish & chips just arrived! Love to all I've missed.

Much Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Having problems uploading photos here, but have some on ******** if people want to have a look. If you PM me I'll tell you my real name!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

We are back online!!!  Can't post much tonight as I need to get top bed but promise to be back very soon.

NL - So sorry I missed Thomas's birthday my brain is totally non-existent at the moment, I hope he had a lovely day!

Charlie - great to see you & Iduna last week & thanks again for all the info!  I went to Bits & Bobs on Sat & Agatha had great fun on all the play equipment!

I will be back soon,

Minkey xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey...take a look at your ticker...it says you have 2 days to go until baby is due!?!?!
Hope move went ok and you are settling in. Fab that you've been able to meet up with Charlie and Iduna x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And Agatha's is all wrong too.......hmm will fix tomorrow x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Northern lass great to have you back. Belated Happy Birthday to Thomas sounds like you had a fab day.

VIL sorry to hear bertie hasn't been well, hope things stay stable for him, it must have been a scarey time for you all. Good luck with the 2ww 

Minkey great to have you back to, not long now 2 days aye!  

Donna great news that you are feeling better. 

Charlie how are you all?

Moomin how's it going?

OK need advice as Olivia just looks so big in her cot and keeps hanging her foot over side had decided to move her into bed. Have not taken cot down and she is having none of it and just won't lay in her bed!! Do I take cot away and insist on bed, leave her in the cot but leave the bed up or take the bed away!!! Tom was so easy just went into bed and never got out ever. Don't want to make to big a deal of it all but bit confused as to best approach.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tomosmummy..i posted not that far back about beds so not much else i can say..in my humble opinion, if they dont understand to stay in bed then they stay in their cot..too much hassle having them up and down..i would put her back in her cot and leave the bed out for now so she gets used to the idea..but just my opinion 

hi minkey..nice to have you back!! hope alls well 

NL - nice to have you back too..bless thomas and his firestation trip..

jo - hope you had a nice vevning out..love to see what sort of mess dh was in 

starr - hope you survived dh being away..sure you've been fine 

moom - hope your week has been ok..dont despair if it hasnt, its not going to be easy...

VIL - good luck for your 2ww   sorry to hear about bertie  theres someone else on FF who's little girl had/has epilepy..she's 4/5 now..shout if you want me to point you her way to chat 

everyone being romantic tonight then? i'm doing dinner and pud for dh and he's doing a starter..neither of us knows what the other is doing which is fun..i've done a beetorot and choc fudge cake which is SCRUMMY..got some pork too but havent quite decided what i'm doing with it yet!!

loves to all

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Had a lovely evening out the other nice, HOliday on Ice was amazing and Keiron Brachen (not sure how to spell it) was really good too.  DH survived the bed time routine on his own although he did confess that he skipped the bath bit because he didnt think he could manage on his own (like I do of course).......  Have you all had a lovely romantic day with loads of flowers and chocs?  I bought myself some flowers yesterday because I knew I wouldnt be getting any today    but DH is in work until 6.30 tonight so he said I can have my card and present when he comes home.  I got him a card this morning and put a cheque inside which said i would pay him a slap up meal and some "mummy and daddy time"!!  Apparently it went down well!  Im going to cook a meal, planning on prawns in lettiuce wraps, steak and home made chips and chocolate brownie sundae.  Yum yum i cant wait im starving.

NL - Lovely to hear from you, sorry I missed Thomas birthday hope he had a fab day.

VIL - Good luck on your 2ww, sorry to hear about Bertie  

Moom - How is work going?

Tomsmummy - The only thing I can suggest about the bed/cot thing is when I was taking Owen out of his cot and putting him into his big bed for the first time was one of those guards that you can put on the side to stop them falling out, i think he felt secure like he would have in his cot because the side was not completely open the other side of the bed was against a wall.  Also if Olivia isnt too young to understand,maybe a sticker chart if she stays in bed a sticker goes on the chart?

Minkey - Nice to have you back how is everything?

Hi to everyone I have missed, Kelly, Starr, Charlie, Donna, Billie hope you are all well.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Hopefully I have fixed my tickers - not ready to have this baby in 1 day!!

Charlie - we took the sides off Agatha's cot when she was about 2, but I really think it depends on the child.  She did not once get out of it when she shouldn't & I knew this would be the case - if I thought she would create mayhem I would have left it much longer - probably until about 3 if I could    I am sure your angel will be a good girl as well  

We are sort of settled in the house but have so much unpacking yet to do.  We can't really finish it until we decorate a couple of rooms (Agatha's & babies) as no point if we have to move it out to paint.  DH is going to start this weekend - I am getting stressed about getting it done - my nesting instinct seems to have kicked in    I am really struggling with bending over now & feel pretty useless at the amount I can do to help - all I seem to do is boss him around 

Agatha started preschool this week which is fab as it gives me some time to put my feet up and potter around the house.  She is loving it so far too which is great, I am so lucky she settles so well in new environments.

I was quite emotional the first week we moved up here - thinking about all the friends I was leaving behind and that I didn't know anyone but I feel really positive now.  There is a baby & toddler group in the village starting at the end of Feb, I have joined a NCT refresher class so hopefully I will make some friends soon.

I have an appt at the hospital on 28th Feb to discuss my c-section date, so we should know then when this little one is arriving.  I have started to get a few things that we needed as well so we are getting ready.  I can't believe we are going to have a newborn again soon  

Sorry no more personals I just have not had the chance to read back.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Tomsmummy - I'd leave her where she is for now if you can.  It depends a lot on the child but if she's not keen, then best leave it.  My monkeys haven't stayed in bed EVER so in retrospect i'm definitely all for keeping cots as long as possible  

Minkey - I'd take full advantage of the bossing around while you can  , but don't get too stressed with the unpacking.

Jo - Holiday on Ice sounds like fun and glad dh managed on his own more or less.

Well all your romantic evenings sound lovely.  I got a lovely bunch of flowers and a card today. dh is working on the kitchen floor (I mean getting it ready to lay a new floor) and MIL is coming over tonight, so not quite thrillingly romantic   but she has offered to babysit later on so we can pop out for a drink     It's been so long, I really don't know how many months since we had an evening out on our own and we really really need it.

must go, Mister Maker has finished and the boys are squawking
xx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening..

Well my 'romantic' evening is done for as Spurs are playing and so far winning 2-0 so at least it should end up with a happy dh.. mind you have had yummy chinese tonight!!

Was ok on my own.. Daisy was a bit poorly  and hot after her jabs.. bit of calpol seemed to sort her out though..  D was really pleased to see her daddy though.. really smiley at him,, was really sweet!!

VIL good luck with this 2ww.. Poor Bertie.. must be a worry for you honey, hopefull it all works out well for you xx

Minkey, glad you're settling and and 'nesting' enjoy meeting your new neighbours xxx

KJ.. hope you're enjoying you surprise dinner.. fab idea but my dh cannot cook at all hence the chinese!!  

Charlie thanks for the    right back at ya !!   

T/Mummy hmm i think i'd leave her if she's happy in her cot!! Less nighttime shennanigans xx

Morgan enjoy your drink xx

Jo dinner sounds lovely .. I think i'm getting flowers tommorow xx

Moom.. how's it going honey.. hope all its all going ok xx

Donna glad the new meds are helping xx

Love to all not mentioned xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

So far so good here, have now done 2 shifts (well half shifts) back at work.  Tuesday was really hard going and was well and truely shattered after 4 hours - mainly because I had my first counselling session in the morning as well. Had a major wobbley day yesterday and this morning.

This afternoon I felt 'normal' at work, think it helped that I took one of my tablets before I started today and that really seemed to helped so going to do that for the next couple of shifts and see what happens.

Shattered again tonight!  


No treats here for Valentines Day - not even a card !  Mind you we did say this year not to bother !

Going out to buy a new car this weekend (well second hand) as DH's car packed up again this morning, so had to call the RAC out.  Thankfully we have Onward Travel on our policy was have been able to get a hire car for a couple of days.  We are looking at a Renault Senic at the moment - need a family car !!!!

Starr - glad you were ok on your own and Daisy behaved herself

VIL - thinking of you on your 2ww     

Kelly - hope you are ok hun, you have gone quiet again, are you still having problems with your internet connection

KJ - hope DH liked his main course and desert and you liked your started.  How is littlie?

Donna - thanks for the PM have sent one back at ya

Minkey - glad you have settled in ok and that Agatha is enjoying pre-school

Charlie - how are you doing?

Candy - you have gone very quiet to, hope everything is ok

Hello to everyone that I have missed, brain is dead now, really need to have an early night

xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

just popping in to see how you all are and to let you know that we are having, yet, another disaster!!!

Myles has broken his leg!! He was on my cousins trampoline and just landed funny on his left leg and it now has a green stick and spiral fracture of his tibia!!!

He has a hip to toe cast on it, which hopefully will be reduced to an above the knee one, on monday and then we can hopefully travel safely with him in the car.

We are at my mums, as we were visiting when it happened!!

I will chat properly when we are back home

Take care all x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no Oink, poor Myles - hope his leg gets better soon

Sending loads of love and hugs to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moomin..glad you've survived the first few days at work..good to hear you had some time feeling 'normal'- hopefully those times will become more and more...

oink - oh no poor myles..get well    to him, hope he isnt in too much pain

sw visit went well this avo..nothings in the bag yet but the wheels are getting in motion..she did listen and understand when we explained we were worried about rushing it as they seemed intent on doing from some conversations we've had..we shall see..

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just popping on quickly as still not up to much.

Oink poor myles I hope he recovers quickly and isn't in to much pain, poor love

KJ that is great news about baby bro but can completly understand you not wanting to rush anything. You have littlie to consider but I know you and DH will be wonderfull to baby bro and I hope it all goes through smoothly for you. x x

Moomin sorry you had a little blip but you did expect to have some, it sounds like a good plan with the tablet. You are doing so well.
I am terriefied about DH going back to wokr next week and I feel quite stupid in comparrason to what you are acheiving

Hello to everyone not mentiond

Donna x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

omigod Oink - how awful.  big kisses to the little wounded soldier, bless him xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

OINK - Myles you poor poppet! GET WELL SOON. Oink, what a nasty thing for you and stressieeee to see him in so much pain oh big  hun. Good luck on Monday on getting that plaster down to a more managable sized one. You OK? How's work and meant to ask - dissertation hell over?

Moom- glad you got through the week and well done using pill to help ya, Keep strong hun! Hope new car is fab, sounds great.

Thanks for bed, cot/cotbed advise. Much apreciated lovies!

Sorry must stop here for now, madam is after me.

*Love to all!* Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oink......... ouch poor Myles..must be a nightmare with a full leg cast.. hoprefully you can get it sorted..  Get well soon little man xxx

Moom.. take i one day at a time honey.. it will get easier.. and btw thats what the pills are for!! xxx

Donna    xx

Kj.. the SW are one extreme to the other eh!! Take your time and enjoy every second of Littlie and then baby bro will just make it all even more fantastic.. He's only a month older than D ooh ready made boyfriend me thinks.. mind you she's got 3 little boyfriends all ready from my antenatal friends and then there's Lucas.. hmm popular girl eh !! xxx

All good here.. Dh has taken D out so got some time to myself.. mind you what am i doing.. apart from this.. housework bah  

Happy weekend all 

Me xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Oink - I am so sorry to hear about Myles, hope he can have his cast reduced in size. How long will he be in plaster for?

Moomin - been thinking of you going back to work this week, hope each day gets bit easier for you.

Big hellos to everyone to everyone else, N.L xXx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies.

Sorry for not being on,just sorted our internet out so should be on more hopefully,thats if Harry and Lilly let me,I love them to bits but I am finding it sssoo hard lately.Cant believe how huge I am all of a sudden,really struggling with SPD again, more so than with the twins pregnancy.It just hurts so much to move around,takes me about five minutes to get up off the floor.

Sorry for lack of personals,not had chance to read back but am always thinking of you all

Moom-hope your settling in to work ok hun,take it easy.

Donna- sorry to hear your feeling low at the mo hun,hope those meds start doing their stuff soon.

Tonnes of love to all,back as soon as I can

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Kelly - Lovely to see you back, im sorry you are suffering from SPD, I know exactly how you feel I suffered bad too, have you told your midwife?  Have you tried a support belt?

NL - Hiya how are you?

Starr - LOL at your free time cleaning, thats exactly what happens to me, if someone offers to babysit for me I end up cleaning or ironing or shopping.  I never do anything for myself but a tidy house makes me happier than any amount of shopping so I suppose its a good thing really.

Charlie - Have you decided what to do about the cot situation?

Oink - So sorry to hear about Myles, hope the plaster gets reduced soon.

Moomin - How is working going?  

Donna - How you feeling.

Hi to everyone I have missed, Morgan, KJ, Minkey, hope you are all ok.

I went to see my nephew playing ice hockey last night and I swear im still cold, it was freezing.  I forgot to mention last week SIAN HAS A TOOTH!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry I've not been on for ages but hings have been hectic. Work was manic in Bermuda but it was good as I didn't have too much time to miss DP and Lola. Typically the weather was lovely until the last day when I had some time to kill and had planned to lie by the pool and it rained all day   . Lola didn't seem the least bit bothered that I was gone and wasn't particularly excited to see me at the airport - little monkey!

After Bermuda we went to Centerparcs for the weekend and had a lovely time with my Mum, Sis, BIL & 3 neices but I was a bit disappointed by the facilities for Lola's age group. The 'toddlers' pool had 2 quite big slides (which DP got told off for taking her down) but no small ones that she could go on herself. Also they had one small soft play area for toddlers which was in a bar and full of bigger kids (over the height limit) who's parents were busy drinking and watching the footie and letting them run riot   .

Had friends from Scotland down this weekend which was lovely, but looking forward to a quiet one next weekend (except that we are having house renovations done).

Anyway enough about me - time to try and catch up.

Jo - Hi hon. Great news about Sian getting her first tooth. I hope it didn't cause her too much grief! 

Kelly- Good to *see* you hon. Sorry to hear about the spd - must be particularly hard when you have to cope with the twins. What are they getting up to these days? Crawling around yet?

NL - Good to see you back too and belated birthday wishes to Thomas.

Oink - So sorry to hear about Myles - poor little lad. I hope he gets the plaster changed and you can start to get back to normal.

Moomin - Well done you for getting back to work and starting counselling. Hope they both do you the world of good.

KJ - great news about little bro but can understand that you don't want to rush things. I'm sure you'll do what's best for littlie but how exciting that you could be a 4 person family soon!

Starr - Hope you are well - Lol at you matching up Daisy with all these eligible males. My DP wasnt Lola dressed in dungarees and with a crew cut until she is 21   .

Charlie - How are you and Iduna doing hon? Any house news? 

Donna - So sorry that you are feeling down hon. Hope the meds are helping and you are ok with DH being back at work. Remember we are all here anytime you need support.

Sorry to everyone else gotta get to a meeting but Hello to TomsMummy, Morgan, Magpie, VIL    , Candy, Minkey and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Just a very quick one to say   too our very own Oink for winning a Fertility Friends award - very well deserved!  I hope Myles is okay.  

Love to all

VIL
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

well done Oink!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

VIL do you test soon ? good luck ++++


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps 
been reading but had a re-visit from my tonsilitus so back on the penicillin and trying to get better properly this time  littlies STILL teething and got another rotten cold, wheezing again too, poor sausage..am really not cut out for broken nights, i get sooo grumpy..last night if it wasnt her it was screeching copulating foxes in the street  also a captured mouse banging around in the oven in the trap  its a laugh a minute round here at nighttime at the mo NOT!! tho i did go in at 6.30 to littlie, dope her with nurofen and hiss very sweetly but firmly would she pleeeaae try and sleep a  bit more as it wasnt time to get up yet..she snuggled down bless her and the next thing it was 8am!!

well done oink    hows myles doing?

lovely new pics Jo..those girls are just scrummy 

doods - glad your trip was ok..interesting what you said re centre parcs as i was thinking about maybe doing that sometime..guess the summer time nmight be easier cos at least you can be outside in the sunshine and doing all the outddors stuff 

kelly - sorry to hear you are struggling with SPD ouch..do you get much help from your family?

donna - look after yourself 

VIL and Moosey    

candy - hows your 2 scrummies doing?

right better get littlie up from her sleep..

love to all

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I cant sleep so I thought I would come on here and catch up.  I have so much on my mind at the moment its unreal, mostly about my dad, he has been living on his own for about 18 years now (since my mum divorced him) and he has always been fine, but he has gone on holiday so I thought that I would go to his house and do a bit of cleaning for him before he comes home, well oh my god I cant believe the state of his house, there is *** ash and *** burns all over the living room carpet and sofa,(also discovered there isnt a smoke alarm)!!! not to mention unsightly stains, his kitchen was foul, rubbish bins just left, he has a double cupboard full to briming of empty take away cartons, not an morsel of food unless you count tomato sauce and coffee whitener as food, and his bed, well I have seen thicker sandwiches than his mattress.  So me and hubby got on the job today, got MIL to look after the girls and we spend about 4 hours cleaning.  I have bought him all new bedding, bathroom mats, shower curtain, pots & pans, im even going to see a bed from the local free ads tomorrow, just a sofa to go now.  I just cant  understand why he let it get so bad, why didnt he tell me that he was struggling (he is mildly disabled, he had a brain tumour removed about 20 years ago and his neck is partially paralised as a result making him unsteady on his feet).  I just cant believe that I have neglected him so much as not to have noticed how bad things had got.  How can I tell him that I think he is living in a dump and he needs to get it sorted out, also I cant afford to spend money replacing everything for him.  Does anyone know the benefit system?  Would he be entitled to some sort of grant for a new bed or anything like that?

Oh I am so sorry for the rant, I just cant sleep with it playing on my mind and I cant talk to my mum about it as they dont get on.  So i thought I would let off some steam on here and perhaps I can get to sleep afterwards.

Jo
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

NJO - you're a saint.  What a lovely thing to do for your dad.  Don't give yourself a hard time for one second for not noticing earlier - you've had your hand full.

KJ - Hope Littlie's feeling better soon.

Thanks for the good wishes about testing - confession time - I have tested onec or twice already and it's looking like a BFN.  I know it's too early to tell but there isn't even a shadow of a hint of a line.  Oh well - five batches of sibling sperm left - we'll crack open another next month!

Sorry it's brief.

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oink - well done you! How is myles? hope he's out of taht BIG cast now. You ok?

Candy - how ar eyou all? J still doing well with the no nappies life? How's Lucas? And how are you?

KJ - oohhh hun hope that you are better and sooo pleased littlie slept some more those teeth still not cut? Iduna has now got both the molars cut, yipppeee but i can see the ole fangs getting into position at the top, i hope they give us a wee break before starting off! My wildlife is active in and outside your house then!!

Minkey - how are you doing? settling in? Do hope bossing Dh to get decorating done is going well   ! Glad you found Bibs & bobs. Someone is advertising one in the newsagent window - one near coop, may not be waht you want but thought I'd mention it. Free to meet again soon? How's the bump? You had your appointment at hospital yet? Any dates for delivery? How's Agatha? You feeling ok?

VIL - hope you are wrong and a line pops up in next few days hun  ! If not then good luck next time   

Jo - you lil love! He'll be well pleased. Not sure of benefits but sure there must be something he can get. Round here there is a free furniture project for people on low incomes/benefits etc. so I'm sure there must be.

Tomsmumy - how ar eyou all?

Doods - glad you're home safe and well, how pants hte weather let you down - so so unfair. Bet she missed you tons! How's that bump?

Moom- how has this week gone? You ok hun?   

Donna - how are you lovey? Those meds suiting you?

morgan - how ar eyou all?

NL - You all ok?

Billie - life good?

Kelly - you ok?

We have been very busy seeing people and some houses  - nothing as yet but keeping on the hunt.
Think missi will be in her cot witht eh sides on for some time yet, she needs to learn to stay in one place for at least a few hours at a time, she is all over! But the advise helps loads thanks. I was wondering if it was worth getting next age / size of grobag but I can see now that it is! Anyone tried those bedding sets Grobag do for when it is bed with no sides time? Says 21/2 upwards and stops them falling out. Bit concerned about pillow too early tho cos she sleeps on her front a fair bit.
Still acting pretty teethy so guess the molars that are cutting are hurting and maybe these canines shifting into place are ouchie too, wondering how far off they are, mmmm! 
Dh doing very well off arthritis meds on paracetamol only - no mouth ulcers now for over 2wks which is a new one!! Gets a bit stiff but seems to be the way forward. Hope the spring weather will help also this damp cold weather never helps aching joints eh? But so Fab to see him med free at mo. 

Have you all got good weekends coming up?

Love to all - sorry for those I've not mentioned! Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks girls, although I'm not feeling too happy at the mo, sorry, bit of a moan to come!!

I feel like someone is looking down on me, and picking on me. I have always imagined my Dad keeping an eye on me and making sure I was ok but with everything that has been thrown at me in the last few years, I'm not so sure. I had an interview last week and although I am the applicant they want I didn't tick all of the boxes at interview, so I wasn't successful. I have been for feedback and will re-apply when the job is re-advertised in 2 wks, how crap is that!?

We can move if I get this job and I am so desperate to do that.

Charlie - those bed sets look excellent, I would have loved to have one for Myles, although it wouldn't have stopped him breaking his leg!! You could use your own pillow if you think it is too thick, she is over one so no problem with having a pillow. Myles sleeps on his tummy all of the time, apart from now, which is why he isn't sleeping, I'm sure.

Thankyou girlies for your messages of congrats, although I do feel it should be a 3 way award, Emilycaitlin and Jeanette deserve it too.

Myles did have his cast reduced but it is still mid thigh so not easy. We have a 'limbo' cover so he can have a bath, thank god!! We have been at mums since this happened so only just getting used to life at home. He is hyperactive today and I'm not able to run it off him, what am I going to do, I'm knackered.

Sorry for moaning, I won't doo it again ( I hope)
Lots and lots of love to all of you
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oink - we are ears for you and are hear to listen ANY time, that is what friends are for so you talk away hun and you aren't moaning just sharing your thoughts lovey! BIG Big   to you. So sorry about your job app that is so pants. I really hope that when you reapply you are shining out as the best candidate and they award you this just reward of your dream job!  
Poor Myles & poor you! is he pretty mobile despite the added cast disability?   Thank god you can bath him - poo wee!   ! Hope that he gets used to sleeping on his back asap so you all get some too  

Hope things get more positive hun, I'm here for you anytime hun so just shout.

Much love and best wishes with a big   & a massive  

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

oink sorry your going through it at the moment it must be so hard with Myles having his leg plastered - how long will it be in plaster for?
That is so stupid about the job they obviuosly want you so I am sure you will get it next time round

Things still very up and down for me, I felt fairly ok yesterday then during the evening just felt worse and worse and I don't know where it all comes form. I am phoning on wednesday to see about talking to a counsellor.

Hello to everyone I try and read when I can even if I don't post

Jo I hope your dad is ok

KJ get well soon hun

VIL and Moosy good luck for testing x x

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oink congrats on the award but so sorry to hear about Myles. Can't imagine how frustrating a cast must be for a wee boy!! Hope things sort themselves out on the job front   

Donna how are you doing/

VIL still keeping my fingers crossed, we had BFN for 4 days after testing then BFP!

Kelly good to hear from you, sorry to hear spd is back. I can certainly sympathise, have you tried cranial osteopath as thats the only thing that kept me going.

Jo how good of you to help your dad like that. I would try citizens advice as they would be able to point you in the right direction. Lots of places have a local trust / charity that helps people .

Doods what a shame you didnt enjoy centre Parcs we thought it was great but accomodation was a bit grotty! Which one did you go to?

Candy how are you and the boys

Moomin how are things with you?

Kj sorry to hear tonsilitus hope you and littlie are feeling fit again soon.

Charlie good to hear dh's meds are helping and roll on Spring. I am intrigued about the Grobag bed sets!

Big hello to Minkey, Starr, NL and all the IUI girls.

I decided to carry on keeping Olivia in her big bed and as soon as I took her cot away she was fine in her bed. She seems to sleep much more soundly in the bed and although she may get out and rattle the stair gate a few times on going to bed she always goes back to bed. I love being able to cuddle up for story time and a cuddle. Only thing is that taking the cot away has made me all broody again!

Still madly busy but so skint as at the beginning stage of lots of jobs. Loving my art group so much am even doing a Easter holiday session for older kids, yikes..

Hope you all have a great Sunday xx  

PS. Why is there never anything on tv on Sat. It's the only evening I dont work. Can anyone recommend a good film?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

TomsMummy - So glad that the craft group is going well and that Olivia is happy in her big bed. We were at Whinfell Center Parcs - not that we didn't enjoy it and Lola loved the forest but just thought it was geared more toward older kids in spite of all their 'baby friendly' PR. Luckily it was my Mums treat as I'm sure we could have had just as good a time elsewhere for a fraction of the price.

Charlie - Hope the canines hold off for a while. Lola is still stuck at 6 teeth and no sign of any more imminent. I have just ordered the next size grobag for Lola - planning to keep her in cot for as long as possible! Bump is good thanks - head down at the mo' so will hopefully stay that way. Can't believe how quickly the weeks are going.

Donna - Sorry to hear you are feeling down again hon. Hope it's just a blip and that you can get counselling to help.

Oink - Make sure you tick all the right boxes next time hon   . Hope things start to look up for you and poor Myles soon.

VIL - Still keeping everything crossed.

Jo - Hope you have managed to get some help for your dad. Citizens advice or even social services should be able to help. Maybe you can get him a home help or meals on wheels as well, hope you manage to get him sorted out and don't feel bad hon - you have enough to cope with.

Kelly - Hope you are ok hon. I know it's catching up with me and that's without twins and SPD. Not long to go now (although I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing   ). Have you solved the buggy dilemma?

KJ - Hope you and littlie are feeling better and getting some more sleep. 

Love to everyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tomsmummy i agree..tv CRAP tonight..dh is out at a wedding reception (we were out last night and couldnt ask my mum 2 mights running..esp as she's got littlies cold ) and i thought i'd have the tv all to myself but one look at the tv guide i hopped straight on here!! glad the craft group is going well  an that olivia is settled in the bed 

starr - lucas and baby bro will have to fight over daisy  lucas is scrummy but i have to say baby bro is quite a stunner too, like his sis 

jo - how awful for you to find out the state your dad has got in..obviously i dont know the situation but might he be depressed or something..often people switch off and cant see how things are in front of them? hpw lovely that you've spruced it all up for him..at least now you know you can keep an eye out..sorry dont know the benefit system but i guess his doc would be a good place to start...

oink - ugh about the job..go for it guns blazing next time and show'em the jobs meant to be yours  poor myles and his cast..would he be able to manage at a soft play place (next week once half terms over and its quieter..maybe throw him in the ball pool and let him use his excess energy to climb out lol..not sure how mobile he is 

charlie- great that DH is doing so well at the mo..spring and the warmer weather is def on its way..think i can smell it!!  hope the house hunting bears fruit soon...

donna 

VIL and moosey    

I'm all better now..littlies so-so... ithink she's got oral thrush..havent been able to work out whats up as she's been happy and back to her old self but off her food, except sloppy breakfast and yoghurts..then noticed a white patch on her tongue today..and she's been dribbling and playing with her tongue alot and saying 'ow' and 'ore' (sore) .have powdered her dummy in pro-biotics and we'll see how it is in the morning..can you get stuff over the counter at the chemists?
i think the 3rd fang might be through but she seems to be over the worst..certainly in good humour..her fav joke at the mo is 'starling darling' which she screams with laughter at..it started with me pointing out a starling and saying it and she thought it was funny..now she points out the starlings on the roof  and says it to me 
we have her b'day coming up..cant believe she'll be 2! we're just having grandparenst and aunties over for tea and cake..although if it happens to be a stunning afternoon i might re-locate it to the common nearby..and hope a dog doesnt snaffle the cake lol..cant decide what to do for her cake..its going to a flat oblong carrot cake but cant decide a theme for on top..at the mo her little farm animals seem like an easy option! she does like the fimbles so i could put her little fimble characters on..decisions decisions 

love to all

kj x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

quick update, as I'm very drunk, sorry, not a very professional thing to do but you are all friends!!

Myles' cast is slightly smaller but still as heavy I think!!

The girls at the unit I applied for have been told that the post has been filled, hope thats by me!! Not feeling too good at the mo, any ideas anyone


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oink hun - fingers double crossed for you. xx

Donna - so sorry you're having a crap time, really hope getting some counselling helps you. xx

Hello to you all you other lovelies. I just popped on to see if anyone has any good ideas for treating excema?  Oli's has flared up again - he's not had it since he was a baby, but he has some horrid patches now, poor love.  Oilatum and E45 not helping, next stop is my aloe vera plant unless anyone has any good tips of stuff to try? 
x K


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop really but Morgan try Diprobase (sp?), always use it on Agatha & it seems to work well.

Sorry will be back to post more soon xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Morgan, Tom had severe excema as a baby and I tried everything. Nothing worked for me and eventually after months of misery I gave in to hydrocortisone and it cleared in a week! I then beat myself up that I held off for so long. 

Kj glad to hear you are all better. Wow can't believe Littlie is nearly 2. I am sure she love any cake you make her. I just hope your carrot cake works out better than the one I made for Tom's 4th birthday. A Jamie Oliver recipe disaster, looked like a pile of vom  , 

Doods have you found out the sex? Apologies if you have already told us.

Minkey you have been quiet, how are things in your new house, is the nursery ready?

Am sitting around waiting for our neighbours who have a replica race car pedal car for Tom to have a go on, should be fun!!

Can anyone recommend a good family holiday destination as we fancy something different this year.Not to expensive though  ( these are from Tom) xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan - I swear by chickweed ointment. Sometimes can be bought as a cream with other things such as burdock but the best has the same consistancy as vasaline and is really really good.

We also use halo and horns bathing and hair washing products, they don't have any drying ingredients in it, these are also very good.

Steer clear of any 'normal' bathing/washing products, they don't seem to be as good as they claim, in my opinion!!

Not drunk now   and feeling a bit happier, sorry for the moan!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Morgan - we use the Weleda Calendular range 90% of time then use Doublebase from GP when bad (not too much poop stuff in it, no prarabens). Doublebase is fab cos you just smooth a thin layer on up to every half hour if need be. Esp before a bath and swim. Gp has suggested some hydrocortisone for a patch behind her knee she has had for some time now - her leg is slightly bent from the scratching and so Tomsummy you've given me the courage to go for it and get it cleared before the summer and skirts and things are on teh agenda (i can try to stop the scratching wtih trousers).
http://www.weleda.co.uk/categories/name/baby-care
http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/details.asp?productid=DOG500 - info on doublebase (get from GP tho as free!!)

Oink - Fingers crossed you are the candidate chosen     !!!!! Hope myles improves and gets to little light cast v soon. No worries being drunk - sometimes just what ya need eh?!

Minkey - how are you hun? All good?

KJ - Happy Birthday to Littlie!! Fab news. Mmmm yummy carrot cake sounds brilliant. With I could do that for madam but eggs and cow dairy issues still. Ho hum try again in a few months (paed dietitian told us to wait 3months). So can you tell us what date her big day is? Fab pressies arranged? She excited? You seeing baby bro soon too? How are those teeth for littlie glad some are through now. I believe you can buy stuff over counter for oral thrush yes but hope probios worked.

Tomsmummy - oh so pleased she now likes her bed! those sets are here http://www.bumpto3.com/category.aspx?DISPLAYCAT=sleep&CAT=Products&CATGRY=Bedding_sets_and_duvets they do look great. I'm a lil worried she'd go down under the duvet at mo tho, lil figget bum! Oh broody again hun ! Glad you are enjoying your group but sorry you are soooo busy and skint. Hope it all pays off soon and becomes a dream to run and brings in some cash too.

Kelly - how are you? Sorry to hear of spd hope some bit better.

Doods - you ok? gald lil one is in right postition, sure that is to stay, ready for the entrance to meet you all is best way to stay!

Donna - good luck with counsellor enquiry hope you get to talk things thro.  

Moom - you ok?  

Dh got a nasty cold and throat. Meant to be a day off for him today suspect it will now be spent in bed! Hope he'll be feeling well enough for a long awaited trip to Willows grave, fingers crossed. And another house to view too i hope.

Love to all!

Charlie xxx

Post contains unconfirmed external link - Fertility Friends not responsible for content


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps

wow so much to catch up on,so I will try my best

Oink-good luck for hearing about the job hun,sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit low.  hope you perk up soon hun,big hugs to your little man bless him.

Moomin-hows work hun??

Charlie-hope dh feels better soon so you can go and visit Willow   

Jo-aww hun sorry to hear about your dad,dont know how you managed to do all that hard work hun,hope you manage to sort something for him very soon hun.

Kj-awww cant believe littlie will be 2 soon.Have fun planning the party and cake  

Starr-hows you and Daiy hun?? your a star for sorting those clothes,not sure how we are gonna get to see each other though.Is there lots ?? Just thinking about parcel force or something obviously I will pay for it.Just a thought.Then I can save them for you if you want them for the future??!!!

Doods-hope your ok chick,and no we have not sorted the buggy problem,its doing my head in.

Big loves and hugs to all you lovlies I have missed.

Still struggling lots with the spd and bad back ache but trying to plod on. Going through a hormonal phase me thinks. Keep welling up at the stupidist times. Harry and lilly were both playing me up this morning and I lost the plot  

Trying to get a date for my c section.I called my hospital today to see if I could get a date booked in so that dh can book time off work and so that I can sort child care out.I got a very frosty midwife who said they will not give me a date till my appointment and that is only the week before I am 39 weeks.The frosty midwife said it might not be done at 39 weeks as I was told previously,it might be done just before or after my due date      not a happy bunny

So that made me cry when I came off the phone(bloody hormones) I really need to have a date booked.

I have what is called an open appointment if I need to go in and see someone about my pregnancy so I am sorely tempted to book one and go and have a rant and get a date booked.

Thanks for reading my me me me post

Love to all

A very hormonally tired Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Iduna has gotten Dh's cold so is having a looong sleep it seems so on here to see how you all are in between housieworking jobs!  

Kelly big big   hun. Go for that open appointment esp use the spd and go get a date! See no reason why you shouldn't. Ignore frosty midwife - expect she's having a bad day and nought to do with your situ entered her frosty head. Go for the app! Hope things look sunnier for you.

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

HEY Girls, just came on to thank you all for your tips re. excema - I will try a variety and hope something helps.  thanks girls  

Kelly - you go for that appt and don't take any s**t    If they had half a brain they'd know that with 3 small children already and suffering from spd you need to get things planned.  sorry you're having a hormonal day  

happy birthday littlie!! 2 yrs old already  

must go, getting tea ready early before choir
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All...

How is everyone??

Kelly.. hmm might have an idea to get the clothes back to you, my mum's office has a deal with TNT for a cheap rates. PM me your address and i'll let you know when its going. Don't worry about the money.. it'll be the least i can do for such a lovely lend of all your newborn stuff..
Get that appointment sorted and get your date.. I had my appointment to get my c/s date at about 34 weeks i think.. Take it easy honey xxxx

VIL and Moosey.. sorry about the BFN..    How's Bertie doing now ? xxx

Charlie.. bet Iduna copes with the cold better than DH    Hope she's feeling better soon. xx

Oink.. well done on the award.. very deserved. Good luck with the job.. sounds a strange way to go about things though.. How is Myles coping with his cast ?? xx

Jo How is your dad doing now.. did he like his transformation?? I'm impressed you had the energy.. Not sure on what but there must be help available for him. Sending you a huge   xx

KJ... Cake sounds lovely.. Hope Littlie enjoys her tea party..  2 already! Our girls are growing fast eh!! How's her cold doing?? xx
ps Daisy says she'll have to check them both out but thinks that maybe she'll have to have both Lucas and baby bro as boyfriends!! Cheeky miss !

Tomsmummy.. aww bless Olivia in her big bed! xx

Moom how's things going ??

Candy,, any more sleep for you ?>?  

Looby love to you and madam xx

Sorry to anyone missed..

All good here. Daisy is now 16lb so massive.. got about 3 chins now, had some photos done last weeks by a lady from my baby group.. the ones i saw on the camera looked great.. looking forward to seeing the best ones. She took loads of the 2 of us too. All for £35!! 
Been on a shopping spree this week.. Bought a highchair, a new lightweight buggy (petite star zia in cranberry.. like a zapp but reclines and £50 cheaper!) Oh and flights to anitigua for october to visit my cousin.. hmm s'posed to be on a budget!! Oh well all good stuff. 
Sleeping still ok.. wakes somenights loads some not at all.. no reason to it!! 
Have started to slowly switch from b/feed to bottles. Now at 3 bottle and 2 (.)(.). It was starting to take so long to feed her myself and if we were out it was impossible.. far too nosey. Am happy to stick to the morning and bedtime (8ish) ones as they are relaxed and a good chance for a cuddle.. Will try and keep that up till at least 6 months. 

Love to all...

Starr xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Kelly - Lovely to hear from you, WOW i cannot believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone, I couldnt believe it when I saw your ticker saying 17 days left.  Im so sorry about your midwife, sometimes they can be so insensitive, when I was coming towards the end of my teather not having a date set for the C Section a midwife told me that I had another 2 weeks to go and I burst into tears too, I just felt that I couldnt go on any longer and she was actually really nice to me afterwards, I think she thought I was pushing my luck but I really wasnt.  SPD is agony especially with two little ones to look after.  I would deffo go to that open appointment and tell them exactly how you feel, hope something gets sorted out for you.

Starr - Daisy sounds like such a star she is doing so well with her weight gain.  Glad you enjoyed your shopping spree.  £35 is such a bargain for all those photo's.  I keep meaning to take the girls for a proper photo shoot but I just cant afford it at the moment.  Im saving for 3 new car seats, they are rapidly growing out of their baby ones.

KJ - Wow littlie is 2, I hope you all enjoyed your first birthday with her, the cake sounds fab.  You are such an inspiration as a mum, you are always full of great advice and tips.  You deserve to be so blissfully happy together.

Morgan - Hope some of those tips help the excema.  Kerys suffers too, i took her to the doctors and I said that she has excema, I know what it is I have it myself and Dr didnt seem to like the fact that I diagnoised her myself so she just give me double base which is fine as a moisturiser but she still has loads of patches of very red, dry skin.  Im going to take her back and see another doctor, she needs something which will clear it then use the moisturiser.

Minkey, Tomsmummy, Oink, Charliezoom hi to you all and anyone else I have missed.

Things have been awful here today, I tossed and turned all night last night then at 5.30 Owen woke up crying he felt sick, he has been sick all day he cant even keep water down, I feel so cruel not letting him having much to drink and he is so thirsty but he is just bringing it back up quicker than he can get it down.  I managed to get him off to bed at 7 and he hasnt woken up yet so hopefully he will have a good nights rest and wake up feeling better tomorrow.  Girls have their 8 month checks tomorrow, what a palava that is, our doctors surgery isnt well equiped for my buggy, they have a lift but its tiny and you have to ask someone to send it down to the car park you can just call it yourself, then you have to explain why you cant walk......  but on a more positive note im looking forward to finding out their weights.  Sian has also sprouted another tooth so she has her two front bottom ones, Morgann's gums are bulging from her's which are going to be popping any minute but Kerys is still "growing" hers.

Anyway im off to disinfectin everything Owen has touched today, the last thing I need is 4 sick children and a sick mummy!!!

Love to you all

Jo

PS.  My dad is home on Thursday fingers crossed he likes the food I have stocked his kitchen up with - did I tell you I found 64 empty take away cartons in his cupboard?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww jo, poor owen, hope he feels better in the morning..have you tried dioralyte  with him..just little sips..if you havent got any then put a little sugar and a pinch of salt in some water.. and just have him take tiny sips..
happy disinfecting 

kj x
ps thanks for your kind words


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a quickie as im off out at 6.30 all of us girls from our old employment (we were made redundant 3 years ago) get together every other month and we have  meal and one of our houses.  Anyway Owen is better, he was still sick this morning but at about 12.30pm he asked for some poridge and he hasnt stopped eating since. Doctor says girls are fine but apparently Sian is too thin and too long!!!  Morgan is 17lb 1oz, Kerys is 14lb 13oz and sian is 16lb, 10oz.

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello again peeps

Thanks for your lovely messages    feel much more sane today me thinks,tried to forget about all the stuff that was winding me up and went for a lovely walk with my babes  

Did any of you feel the earthquake? It woke me and the babies just before 1am,to be honest it scared the poo out of me    felt really alone and vunerable cos dh works nights,thought my roof was gonna cave in,silly really cos it only lasted about 15-20 seconds but it was enough to keep me up all night,and believe it or not the babies slept through after it happened  

Starr-gonna pm you in a sec hun.Bargain pics by the way,its fab when you see them,makes you go all soppy  

Jo-enjoy your meal hun,glad Owen i feeling a bit better,thanks for your lovley post re my situation.Here is me moaning and you have 3 babies to look after,When I am struggling I often think of how the flippin heck you do it,your a wonder mum.

Donna-so sorry hun I didnt mean to miss you out the other day.how are you feeling latley Have your new meds been helping?? any news on the councilling??

Moom-your v quiet hun,you ok??

Morgan-hope you manage to sort the eczma soon hun,not nice is it

Charlie-hows Iduna today,hope her cold is gtting better.

Love to all you lovlies

Must go and browse ebay while I am awake

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - sorry been too busy to post !!!  But all is good here, feel that I have finally turned the corner and can now see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Actually starting to feel like the old me again now, not sure if it is the new tablets, counselling, going back to work or a mixture, but I don't care as long as it is helping me.  Seeing the psychiatrist again tomorrow, hoping that she might discharge me now that things are getting so much better

Work has been hard going, have had a few issues with the hours that I am meant to be working, but nothing a letter from the dr hasn't sorted out.

Off to my parents this weekend, which I am looking forward to, will be a chance to take our new/second hand car for a good long drive

Right off to bed now, sorry no personals, but I do think of you all often

Got another busy one tomorrow, but will try and pop on whilst I am at work    as long as I don't get caught

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a flying visit, hope everyone is ok.

Kelly - Thanks for your kind words, i dont think im a wonder mum at all im just a have not choice but to get on with it mum!!  If I can be of any help to you re advice on getting 3 babies about etc you know where to shout.  I know your going to be just fine, you will take to the extra little one like a duck to water.

Moomin - Im so glad your feeling better, hope your have a lovely time at your parents.

Hi to everyone else, sorry i dont have much time for personals.  

My dad arrived home today and he is really happy with the house, he cried when he opened his cupboards fridge/freezer to food!!  Ive never seen him cry before not even when i got married!  Anyway he has agreed to let me go down once a fortnight and give the place a bit of a clean so that it doesnt get so bad again.

Kerys has been to see the doctor today, just a check up of her feet and they are really happy with how she is progressing.  She still has to wear her boots to bed though until she is about 2 but they dont bother her at all.

I also started a nappy trial today, the girls have to wear these nappies for 2 weeks and then get their skin checked out to make sure no rashes etc, once thats done i get paid £45 for each child plus 90 nappies each child and because i recommended my friend with triplets i get an extra £20 each baby recommended so all in all i come away with 2 weeks worth of nappies which would cost me £45 and £195..... im so happy.  I can put it towards next stage car seats then.    Also Kim emailed me on Tuesday apparently Now magazine were looking for a triplet mum to do a real life story of a multiple birth so she recommended me so im doing an interview next week so I might be in a magazine!!!  Ill keep you posted.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of posts at the moment, I seem to be so busy & tired all at once.  I am suffering from a horrible ear infection at the moment and can only take paracetamol, which does nothing so feeling sorry for myself today.

Had a consultant appt at my new hospital today and my c-section is booked for 2nd April, so great to have a date to meet my new little one.

Happy birthday to Littlie KJ

Sorry no more personals, will try better I promise!

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie to say hope you feel better soon minkey..that sounds really horrible   great news you have your date sorted 

moomin - SO pleased you are feeling better, thats great news   

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - get well soon! Wow a date, how marvellous! Does it now feel VERY real?

KJ - good time for littlies bifday? good pressies and parties?

Moom - sooo pleased to hear you are having a better time, keep going strong hun! Proud of ya   

Looby - you all ok? Thinking of you this Sunday hun   

Candy - how are you guys?

Tomsmummy - You all good?

Jo - fab news all ok with her foot, she's doing so well. Great weights your girls. Glad Owen is better and that your dad is pleased with teh house, how could he not be?

Hope you all get spoilt rotten you lovley mummies on Mother's day. Good plans for the weekend then?

Love to you who will have some sadness too   

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Jo-awww how lovely about your dad,must have been worth the hard work,make sure you deffo look into what help he is entitled too hun,get everything you can for him. Fab news about the nappy money,well done. Also great news that they asre happy with Kerys,you must be chuffed.

Spooky that your gonna be in a magazine,Dont know if you know Catwoman from here but I answered some questions she had for an article on twin behaviour etc and she pm'd me the other day to say its gonna be in Practical Parenting with our pic   will let you know when.

Minkey-oh dear sorry you have a nasty ear infection,Harry has got his 5th one now,its all viral too and he has totally lost his voice,cant even hear him cry. Hey great news on getting your date for your section,not long now.

Moom-Glad your starting to feel a lilttle better hun,have a fab weekend at your mums.

Donna-you ok chick?? thinking about you lots.

Right got a bar of galaxy calling me......

Happy Mothers day for Sunday to all you fab mummies and mummies to be,and special hugs all round too.

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

sorry for a flying visit - but just wanted to say 
That my mobile has broken and has gone in for repair - they tell me that they will 
have to wipe the phone of all information     

Therefore i have lost all of your numbers    - Please could you pm them to me again 

Thankyou 
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oh all you magazine girlies you! Let us all know if you get into them, we need to go shop for them if you do, how very exciting! 

Kelly - was the choc yummy?! How are you doing? Is all good at mo?

Minkey - how's the ear? Any better? BTW - I have visited the hairdressers and was trimmed by a lady called Lee, very nice service (hey they even serve Wine - wish I'd seen that BEFORE I ordered a glass of water!!!) and I've not been scalped   so if you haven't made it there yet, I'd say it is a safe bet!!
Hope you are well now and DIY all sorted.

VIL - your silence makes me  sadly suspect a BFN, sorry if this is the case hun, Good luck next time and hope it is to be much better news & we can then celebrate a BFP with you.

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY Lovelies.*

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Been thinking about all our new mummies today, especially KJ and littley with double celebrations this weekend, love to all Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day.  DH was in work all day yesterday so I was at my mums, had a nice lunch.  I was looking forward to my present all day because DH said I would really really like it - theres me thinking i was going to have something that I could treasure as my first mothers day present from the girls what did I get - a cover for my nintendo ds!  Fantastic!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Jo - and who says romance is dead! Poor Dh - probably thought he was doing well   . So glad that your Dad appreciated all your hard work and that you and the girls are going to be famous!

Hope everyone had a lovely mothers day. We had a really nice chilled day - it's so lovely to be able to celebrate it, but also a reminder that there are so many lovely ladies on the boards who haven't been that lucky (yet). Sending special     to them and     for next year.

Love to all,

D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - I went there too - on Wed, not sure of the lady who did me, but she was pregnant.  Any way it was indeed fine - now just need to find out if they do little girls too   I saw the wine - no good for me right now but good to know    See you Thursday!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Doods you are right it does make you think, Nick, not quite what you had imagined, but DH still put lots of thought into something you would like, I didn't get anything this year, the thought was there, the boys were going to go and choose me something for the garden, but I said not too as we are off on holiday Friday, so just ahving time with together is pressie enough for me  

Thinking of you looby and hoping your dad is making a full recovery   

So Minkey how far are you now from the farm .? too far for you and Charlie to join us one day ? have a fabulous meet, you guys going anywhere nice ?

Will finish this message when I can


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a belated Happy Mothers Day. Also a big Happy Birthday to Littlie and Kj.

Well I spent Mothers Day clearing up vomit as first Olivia then Nick went down with nasty bug. I manaaged to run my toddler group then half hour later I to was throwing up then got Nick home ( thank goodness) as Tom started as well. Think I definately need a Mothers Day re run but I was spoilt with flowers and dvd Stardust.

Love to all xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - now about one & 1/2 hours from the farm - happy to have a trip down there once the next one is settled in abit, perhaps in the summer sometime?  Charlie & I meet for cake   

Minkey x

PS My very thoughtful daughter got me a lovely "new mother" set from Neals Yard - if she realised the consequences to her I am not sure she would have


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
Happy belated mothers day and birthday for littlie 

I spent all day wondering how everyone who wants to be a mummy was coping and imagining what it would be like without Myles, cried lots and then had a lovely mug and some yummy hot chocolate flakes given to me, bounced me back up again!!

I had breakfast in bed and even a cup of tea and a leisurely bath while the boys played downstairs, HURRAH I think we really have made it through the last few horrid years, there were times when I didn't think we would.

Myles had his cast off yesterday and is slowly starting to walk already. He is very unsteady and I am so worried he will be bumped into and fall, I think I want the cast back. There was still a small area that hadn't healed but in the middle of the bone and the consultant felt he was doing more damage altering the way he walked to compensate for the cast, so better off than on!!

We have someone coming to view our house tomorrow so really I should be cleaning rather than chatting but nevermind!!

Tomsmummy, poor you, I hope you are all better now

I'm off to attempt to make our house look like they want to buy it!!!

Lots of love

Oink and 'peg leg'!!!

x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps 
thanks for all littlies Birthday wishes..she had a wonderful day and was on great from  all day long..we had the family round in the afternoon and it was just right..she was tickled with all her pressies..said 'oh wow' when she opened some DUPLO and sat and watched her cake come in and blew out her candles like a pro and poked her finger in  then she helped me cut slices and hand them out, such a star  I enjoyed it so much more than xmas..
i did a farm cake in the end..did have a small breakdown when the barn made of matchmakers fell down but i got over it and improvised making a pigsty with a bog roll  i impressed myself actually with my artistic skills..will try and post a pic..once i've blanked her name out 
we bought her a wheelbarrow and she also had some new clothes, a watering can and bucket, and a fisher price little people house but the old 1970's style one as i hate the new fisher price range these days..my sis is very good at getting good quality stuff off EBAY..and littlie loves it!my lovely friends gave her NEXT vouchers as i've been bemoaning that i havent been able to buy her much in the clothes line..we have loads of stuff given to us, and its fab, but somehow i need to start 'claiming' her as mine..and part of that is actually dressing her in things I have bought her..its funny but it really does make me feel different..i bought her an outfit for her b'day and all day long i kept thinking she looked more like my child  anyway, i can go on a spending spree now!

we met up with baby bro and FM on fri, all went swimming..a great success..things are moving on in that dept..next week isa big week for everything..important court moves for baby bro, we meet the medical advisor re him, we should find out when littlies adoption order date is and we've got visits from our sw and littlies sw PHEW! we are refusing to go to panel for baby bro..its not a legal requirement..and i've asked not to be told when it is..tho we will know what month it is..i have asked not to be told until the decision maker has ratified it and we are going ahead..so far no-ones objected to any of this which is good..tho our sw has warned us we will be questioned about it when we her line manager does her 2nd opinion visit..ho hum..but i am happy that thus far i'm getting what i ask for re timescales of him moving in etc cos at one point they were frightening me half to death with thier ideas of when he should move 

oink - YAY that Myles has his cast off..it doesnt take long when they are little does it..hope he's not giving you too many heart attacks!

minkey - laughed out loud at your comment re pressie from Agatha 

jo lol at your pressie but i guess dh thought he was doing it right  i bought my own flowers on dh's instructions..but i did get a lovely homemade card from littlie which he told me was a very stressful experience for him  hope owen is better and the girls didnt catch his bug 

kellyd - got that c-section dated sorted yet?

starr..got your piccies of daisy back yet?

gotta fly, HV coming in a bit for 2 yr old check

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

KJ - how was HV? Littlie looks like she had a wonderful birthday! Ta hun. Sooooo lovely to see. Wow all happening for bro then. How fab. Keep us up to date.

Candy - Oh a visit to farm with Minkey, Agatha and new bubs in the summer time sounds fun! You all ok?

Minkey - sorry we changed plans but see you next Thurs. How is the cold and is that ear all ok now?

Moom - you still ok hun?

Kelly - any news?

oink - FAB news on no cast but hope he is avoiding putting you in hospital for the worry  ! How is he doing? You heard about the job yet? Good luck with house, any feedback, positive I hope?

Love to all not mentioned.


So all got good weekends planned? What are you all up  to?

Sorry for silence but missi has been poorly - her cold got worse and coughing wakes her almost every cough, was sick twice in one night on Tuesday from cough so ended up in bed with me after she'd had a shower (she was covered!), then a fever came and a wee rash but seem to be pretty chirpy today so I hope it is on the way out. Coughing and snuffles a muchly but smiling and energetic so I feel much better about it. Not sure if these eye teeth are getting really close but the dribble, rosy cheeks, chew and obvious I'm in pain expressions seem to be reigning still. Out damn teeth out!
Dh is away on a stag weekend. He's bestman so hope he makes it a good one - pressure. He did laugh that he'll get more sleep in Amsterdam than here with missi coughing awake - I think he is right  

Lots of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just braved the village toddler group for the first time - it was good, only 7 Mum's there today and everyone was very friendly.  Will definitely go back!

Charlie - no worries about rearranging - ear turned out not to be an infection but congestion from the cold causing my eustation tube to collapse.  I have this all the time in the summer with my hayfever but it never usually hurts - doctor said the pregnancy was making it hurt     Anyway the pain is all gone but I am deaf in one ear     It usually takes 6 weeks to clear so I will have had this baby before I can hear properly again.  Hope Iduna is OK, those eye teeth are so painful.

KJ - sounds like she had a lovely birthday, any piccies yet?

I am going to see Joseph tomorrow night with my sister, we will also do abit of shopping in London & have some dinner, really looking forward to it although neither of us can walk far, I am waddling & she is suffering with SPD with her 3rd pregnancy.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry for being a bit rubbish and dipping in and out so much.  Things just always seem so busy but I think of you all a lot.

KJ - Good news about Littlie's brother - hope things go smoothly.  As for your cake-making - I'm impressed!!!

Charlie - Hope Iduna feels better soon.

Oink - I totally understand how you feel about Myles' leg coming out of plaster.  When Bertie broke his he only wore a cast for five days (aparently babies heal v v v fast) but I was so scared of hurting it or re-braking it!


Charlie was right, it was a BFN for us.  I'm not freaking out yet - we've got enough sibling sperm for four more goes - but now that I live in Cambridge it's really tricky to find the time for scans, basting etc at our (lovely) London clinic.  We'll try again this month...

Going to Centerparcs next week which should be fun.

Lots of love to all of you,

VIL
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry no personals, I have had a nightmare day today, Owen went out with school to get some food for their rabbit and he walked into a lamp post, he has a lump like an egg on his forehead so they brought him home.  He is ok in himself but just wanted to keep an eye on him, i just let him out the back whilst I am cooking dinner and he rode into the wall on his bike so he now has a lump on his head and a huge bruise and graze down over his eye and cheek!  I feel awful now I shouldnt have let him out!  Poor thing, i think i will give him some of his favorite ice cream and let him watch a DVD tonight! 

Anyway pasta has cooked speak to you all soon.

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is everyone?  

Ok i know i'm a rubbish poster   

Had to pop on today to say Daisy is 5 months old today!!!

Can't quite believe it... where has the time and my newborn baby gone. She's a little person now and really quite entertaining... Started her on some baby rice last week and she was waking all through the night.. seems to have done the trick.. she now usually sleeps from 7.30 ish till 11.30 ish.. then a feed then till 6.30/7ish. usually have to go in for dummy patrol once or twice but thats just a 10 second job. Just need to get her to drop that last feed then she'll 'hopefully' sleep right through!! 

Jo..hope Owen is ok after all his bumps xx

VIL.. so sorry for the BFN.. are you still at the Homerton?? hmm that's a trek from Cambridge.. How's Bertie now??  xx

Kj.. love the piccies on Littlie..Glad sge enjoyed her b'day xxx Hope all the arrangements for baby bro are going well this week xxxxx

Oink.. how's Myles doing withiut his cast ??

Minkey and Doods.. not long for you guys now.. Must be the fastest pg's in the world!!

Candy.. trip to the farm sounds great..  Hope you and the boys are well and sleeping is getting better... xxxx

OH Bubbas moaning.. must dash..

Love to all not mentioned xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - where did those 5 months go ?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - can't believe she is 5 months, mind you can't believe I'm having a baby in 3 weeks either


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im sorry I have been AWOL all weekend, I had the mother of all sickness bugs on Saturday/Sunday thank god my mother was able to come down and look after the girls for me, I couldnt get out of bed (except for the mad dashes to the loo)!!  I couldnt even keep water down.  Anyway im back to normal now.  Ive put some new pics in my gallery which were taken this morning.  The girls are going to be 9 months old tomorrow!

Minkey - Wow i cant believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone.  3 weeks will fly by.

Starr - I cant believe that Daisy is 5 months old either, where is all the time going.  Mine are 9 months tomorrow!!! argghhhh my babies are going to be 1 in three months.

oh got to go Owen is crying.  Speak soon.

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jo your girls are beautiful...

Love the outfits.. your girls have some gorgeous clothes too x3!!

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

quiet on here  ..hope everyones ok

nick - yuk at the sickness bug..hope no-one else caught it  wow 9 months old..lovely pics..they're so beautiful 

minkey - 3 weeks  am dying to hear what name you've chosen  how's the ear..*ARE YOU STILL DEAF* hope ypou managed to hear Joseph..

charlie - hope Iduna is better, poor poppet..any more teeth? we have 3 out of the 4 fangs now,though only the tips still..not sure how long they take to show themselves fully 

VIL - sorry to hear it was BFN for you. hows Bertie?

starr - daisys sleeping sounds fab..ooh big girl on solids 

bit annoyed this end as still not got date for littlies final court date as the first hearing had to be deferred to the end of the month  judge wasnt sure BP's had received their papers  they have to have seen them as this is their last opportunity to object...

piccie in my gallery..cant get the cake pic to work tho..

funny story..my mum (stupidly) was letting littlie play with some of her jewellery and we werent really watching what was going on, suddenly the pearl earrings were missing and we couldnt find them anywhere! a short while later i changed her nappy and there they were in her vest..she had posted them down the back of her neck!!

right must get, more sw and medical advisor meeting this avo

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

KJ- LOL  bless the pearl earring thief!! ha ha. Ohhhh soooo pleased she has cut most of those fangs. We have one VERY close but not quite cut I don't think which is bottom right, one above is not a million miles away so getting there! She is loads better and cough no longer waking her so a better night sleep here, phew. She is waking early tho but and a bit in night but can cope with that. 
Glad Littlie had a fab birthday and enjoyed yummy special cake. Sorry you are being kept hanging on with littlies court hearing. hope it gets a real big move on so you are soon offical mummy & daddy in the eyes of the law.

Minkey - fab to see you all yest. impressive bump! Not long now hun so hang on in there and try to relax a bit. Forgot to say, if you just need something when little one is here then do call me, a pint of milk and loaf of bread or anything, just say and i'll drop to doorstep if i can , i will.

Starr - great to hear from you. Wow solids - fab. She love?

Jo - not had a chance to look at photos but i will. i bet they  look so scrummy! Wow such old girlies now. Any news on being in a mag then?

DH has a irregular heart beat issue at mo, they think it is an MS issue cos he has another cold virus and is most likely making too many white blood cells so his heart is putting in some extra but regular beats (just for fun eh?!). Bit of a worry when they send you off to stick it out for a week but to go to casulty if it gets bad but sure it is fine and dandy really! His mum has a similar thing but hers is irregualr and therefore more of an issue. Oh the joys of MS!

Must fly as I'm trying to get housework done. Got a house to view tomorrow and then need to relax as choreless as poss.

Love to you all. Good weekends planned?

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - nice to see you too, thanks so much for the offer of help, that is really kind. Hope Iduna has recovered from all the cuddles  

KJ - YES I AM STILL DEAF!!  Likely to be until after the birth & then not sure of I can take my steroids due to feeding.  We have a few good names lined up for girl & boy.  Joseph was slightly hampered by the ear, but it's pretty loud anyway so it was OK.  LOL at the earring, we always used to find glitter & stuff in Agatha's nappy, it's amazing what they can stash in them   

This weekend we have all my family up - last chance before the baby is born, doing a big roast for them all on Saturday.  We have finished Agatha's room now - so just waiting for carpet for her room & the nursery before putting up the cot etc, not convinced it will come before baby does though  

Hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Just a quickie as i have to feed bubba and put her to bed!!

Have put a couple of pics from our photo sesssion in my gallery. Am quite pleased with them.. not sure about me but Bubba looks lovely!!

Kj.. grr to social services.. they should be bending over backwards to get everything done for you after last years nightmare    Hopefully they'll get it sorted soon! xxx

Charlie.. hope DH's ok honey.. must be a worry for you!

Minkey  HELLO!!!  Hope you have a lovely weekend.. lol as well at Agatha and Littlie, must watch my shiny stuff when they're around!!

Looby if you look in... sending you all my love honey... xxx

Went to see Billy Elliot on weds.. Was fantastic!! I've seen quite a few musicals and i think this was the best.. made you laugh out loud and then had you in tears later. Highly reccommended!!!

Right need to sort madam out!

Love  Me


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Peeps

Hope your all ok?? Sorry its a quick one.

Got a busy day tomorrow,taking Oli and two mates to Twinlakes(big adventure place) its for his birthday instead of a huge kids party where he would get far too many toys. My sis is having Harry and Lilly for the day bless her.

And guess what-we have (I think) decided on a name for the new baby. WOHOO.It was starting to do my head in cos we could not agree on one.   

Starr-Love the pics of Daisy,so so cute,did you get my pm last week chick??

Jo-love the pics of the girls in their gorg outfits

Minkey-dont worry hun,it will all get sorted,nearly there now eh??!!

Sorry for lack of more personals-must log off now

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

kelly how can you say you have decided on a name then not tell us?
or do we have to wait till after the birth? your ticker says only  1 day to go - surely thats not true or did I miss something lol


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just seen what you mean about my ticker,I so hope I am not going into labour tomorrow   eeeek

How are you hun??

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Kel...

Yep got the pm.. am gonna bag it up this weekend and prob send it weds.. will lwt you know as i thik it's next day delivery!!

Hope your ticker is wrong eh!!

oh btw  TELL... we need to know the name!!!   

Love me..

oh just trying something..


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

ooh it worked!!  if you click on it it gets bigger!

Look at those chubby cheeks.. small my girl is not!!

Happy saturday all

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

shes gorgeous starr


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Starr she is so lovely and looks soooo happy, you must be very proud indeed. Glad you had fun @ Billy Elliott sounds great.

Jo - Girls look fab, and wow they are getting so old now, still so similar in some ways and yet each shining through their own lil looks. Lil Loves. Good weekend?

Donna - you all Ok?

Well Missi has cut the two bottom fangs - yiipppeeee they are with us, FanB****ytastic! So pleased - hope she can feel a bit better now. Dh seems to be on mend and heart issue lil less frequent but he has given me his latest lurgy, I have the shivers at mo, nice one. Minkey do hope I wasn't contagious when we met. 

Must fly. Have a fab weekend one and all!
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im sporting a rather fuzzy head this morning, needless to say a few drinks were had in Wales last night!

Charlie - glad Iduna has cut her fangs, like you say she will probably feel much better now.  Glad DH is on the mend.  Hope your feeling better soon too.  I have done an interview for Now but I havent heard anything else, i was a bit miffed that they said they wouldnt be paying me anything especially as they are using my own family photo's so they havent even got to send a photographer.  Anyway I will let you know if I hear anything.

Starr - Daisy is gorgeous.  Where did you go for the photo's.  I keep meaning to take the girls to have some proper ones done but I cant face the palava of getting them in and out of the car and into the shop etc.

Kel - Hope your not going into labour today, do you have any names etc.  Is everything ready?  How are the kids?  Hope Twinlakes is dry and you have a good time.

KJ - Your story of the missing earing appearing in littlies nappy made me LOL.  If anything sparkly goes missing in my house I know where to check first!

Minkey - How was your family roast?  Hope you all had a good time.

Im stuck in on my own today, DH car isnt working so he has had to take mine to work, 5.30am to 6.30pm.  Might venture a walk to Tesco but weather doesnt look too good and triple pram and a 5 year old on a weekend might not be such a good idea!  Ive had a nice weekend, my cousin had the girls for me on Friday night so me and DH could go out.  We went to bingo and I drank 8 vodkas and thought oh my god I feel really drunk (8 doesnt usually get me that drunk) until DH confessed that he had been buying me doubles!!!  Thank god my numbers didnt come up (or at least I think they didnt) cos god knows what I would have shouted!  Went for a curry afterwards which was delicious.  Watched the rugby yesterday, had a few drinks AGAIN but im paying for it today.  Morgann has a cold so I was up with her twice in the night for medicine/karvol duty.  

Anyway hope you all have a lovely Sunday.  Quick request for all you cake bakers out there, any ideas on what kind of cake I can get the girls for their 1st birthday, I want something special but I dont particularly what three separate cakes but one that is big enough to feed my family and big enough for their names.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Starr aww your pics are just lovely. Can't believe Daisy is 5 months wow.

Jo loved the photos of your girls to, they all look so pretty. Sorry to hear poor Owen had a rough time and how can you stand after 16 vodkas!!! I am impressed.

Kelly how can you not let us in on the name choice. How arte things going with you.

Donna how are you, any improvement?

Charlie glad those teeth are finally through, they really are no fun at all. Sorry to hear Dh has not been well and wishing him a speedy recovery. My mum had similar and was told the same, doesn't do much for stress levels aye!

Minkey can't believe you only have 3 weeks to go are you all ready?

Kj how exciting about littlies brother but it must be sooo frustrating when things don't go as planned. LOL at the pearls.

Mommin how are you getting on?

Hi to Candy, VIL, Looby, Doods and all the other IUI ladies

We have had a really rotten time with first sickness bug then rotten colds, still ujnder the weather but coming out the other side at long last.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Hope you have all had good weekends 

Had a good day out with Oli and two of his mates on sat,was knackering though!!! Its his birthday this sat coming so we are having a little tea party at home   cant believe he will be 7   

Ok so honest opinions on the name then........ Isabel ( Izzy) for short ?

Starr- awww Daisy is so cute!!! Bet you cant stop looking at those pics eh??!! Thanks for letting me know about the stuff,your a star    

Jo-was gonna say hope you had a drink for me but sounds like you did more than that!!!LOL.Glad you had a good time.

Charlie-aawww fancy catching the lurgy eh. Feel beeter soon chick!! Good to hear about dh. And yey on those little teeth too.

Tomsmum-Hope you all get better v soon,horrible when your all ill isnt it.

Right gotta dash and drink some Gaviscon through a straw me thinks.

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly love the name. Do you have a boys name just in case! My friend was told girl then ended up having a boy xx I still swig Gaviscon  it's gross isn't it!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly - love the name Isabel, gorgeous.  I am too downing the Gaviscon by the bottle - 4 swigs equals 4 spoonfuls I reckon      Can't wait to get this baby out & stop taking it!

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly I absolutely love that name, its gorgeous.

Im off for a treck to Tesco.  If I survive I will be back later 

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i vote a yes for Izzy' too


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - love the name (my niece is called isobel - izzy for short)


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

LOOOOVE Izzy too! Go for it girl, love it! 

Oh babies will be with us soon! How exciting! Minkey is it harder waiting as you know the date? Lil one will be here soon, hang on in there hun.

Ta for all the wishes Re: Dh. He is well poorly with this Cold bug been a right ole run of um here, we are the house of ills  . Heart thingy for him does seem on way out tho so that is good  . Iduna is much better with those teeth just cut but i see her tongue investigating the bulging gums of the top ones now so I'm a guessing they will pop into the world to say hi soon enough! hey ho.

Must go - tears!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Thought I would pop on while Harry and Lilly are happy in their activity centres and my mum is ironing  

Ssooooooo glad you all like the name Isabel -Izzy,such a relief to have chosen one now.

Jo-How did the treck go hun Me and Michal went to Tesco today,only difference is he walked with the babies while I drove   too far for me at the mo  

Tomsmum-Think we might have a couple of choices for boys names if we did happen to have a boy,I really hope thats not the case though(even though I know it can happen) cos I am currently sorting through tonnes of Lilly's old clothes lol

Hope everyone is ok

Well my heartburn/indigestion is so bad today feels like I have got an elephant sitting on my chest

Right best go and wee -again 

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Just a quickie to say Hi and sympathise with the Gaviscon stories - I should have bought shares before this pregnancy methinks   - but at least it works. 

Kelly - Lovely name hon and glad you have chosen - DP and I have just started the process after I found the name books in the loft - I think we have a long way to go to reach agreement for either sex. Took the Nipper double buggy (without swivel wheel) out for a test drive last week to make sure it fits through all the doors in town - WOW it almost puches itself, fits through all the doors (except our house) and was lighter than the Quinny - deffo go for it if your still considering one.

Charlie -Glad the teeth are through. We are having a nightmare with feeding and waking at the moment which I'm hoping is down to teething and not just the early terible twos!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry not been around much - things are manic at the mo, but only 3 more weks of work - yeeehhaaaahhh.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps  

Hope your all ok

Just a quickie

D oods-wow not long left at all hun.Glad your enjoying the double nipper-I have been naughty and borrowed the £££ off my mum and dad and ours should be here in the next day or so,I am so excited-how sad am I eh??!! Love the new pic by the way.

Right gotta go and sort some washing

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hooray for Double Nipper lovers - we love ours too, wouldn't be without it  

Loving the name Isabel too.

Kelly - poor hun, just the word Gaviscon makes me shudder.  I was getting through 2 litres a week by the end of my pregnancy, couldn't wait to be rid of the stuff (I wish I'd had shares...).

Just spent a fortune on eBay buying Playmobil castle and knights for the boys' birthday!  Really pleased, though, and hope they love it cos we can't afford to buy anything else now  

Robin and Oli came home from nursery wearing the Easter bonnets they'd made     soooooo cute, wish I could have made one too    I've been off sick with tonsillitis, which is horrible - I thought only kids got it  

got to go, time for Torchwood....
xxx Kirsty


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Morgan - I bet the boys will love the playmobil castle and knights,.  Hope you have a fab time.  How is your tonsillitis now?

Kelly - Hi hon, did you get your washing sorted?  When is your double nipper due to arrive?  I havent heard of them are they the best twin prams then?  

Doods - Love the new pic, im sure those 3 weeks in work will fly by.

Charlie, moomin, KJ, Minkey, Donna, Tomsmummy, Starr and to everyone else I have missed Hi, hope you are all well and have some nice things planned for the weekend.

Nothing much happening here, had a lovely day out with my mum and nan yesterday in town.  DH was looking after the girls so we had a lovely wonder around the shops, bought some lovely dresses for the girls, they have a great sale in Debenhams managed to get 2 dresses for the summer for the girls £6 each.  I also discovered the delights of Primark, I have never been in there before and didnt even know they did clothes for children.  Bought them 3 dresses, 2 pairs of trousers and 2 tops each all for £60.  Bargain.  

Anyway must dash as usual Sian is crying because i'm not in the room.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just time for a quick post.  Had a right scare on Monday woke up at 2am with slight breathing difficulties and a real pain in my chest, particularly when breathing, sat awake all night, keeping DH awake too.  Saw the doctor first thing who took blood as she suspected a clot in my chest - that had never occurred to me!!, I thought it was the baby lying funny or something.  Turned out it was muscular in the end, not a clot.  Anyway it's completely better now, but was a stressful day!

Saw the midwife this morning & baby is all fine.  Just got to go back again next Friday for my pre-booking appt & then the next time I am at the hospital is D-day!     Not sure it has at all sunk in that we are going to have another baby.  I was so organised with Agatha & we really seem to be winging it this time - new carpet gets laid in the nursery next Thursday so until then it does not really have a room    Have washed all my newborn clothes, and will start to put together some bags for the hospital over the weekend.  I need to get measured for feeding bras, but will do that the weekend before I think.

Looking forward to the long weekend with DH home, just so tired now.

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry no personals

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Minkey - what a worry hun, but very pleased it was not something serious. More like running out of space I guess and being booted in the chest too much from lil ones feets? So carpets will be in time if only just, fab. Hope you have a relaxing weekend - keep warm!

Doods - Hope lovely lola sleeps better for you soon and if it is teeth those monkey's cut v v quickly. How is bump? wow you haven't long! Are you going for natural birth? 

Sorry for lack or personals at mo - i'll pop back on later if i get a mo.

HAPPY EASTER weekend to you all and enjoy some choc and R&R (I hope!), keep warm and enjoy any snow!

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh minkey, glad to hear your ok in the end..take it easy...is Agatha excited or do you think she doesnt really understand yet?

morgan - i LOVE playmobil but it aint half pricey eh  you will have just as much fun as the boys i bet 

charlie - hope Idunas teeth are sorting thmesleves out..littlies are still giving her jip..i thought the pian stopped once they were through but apparently not..she's had another yuk cold and really not herself again this week..yukky eyes aswell today 

moomin - hows it going hun being back at work etc..still on the up i hope 

we've had a littles easter egg hunt here this morning for littlie and her little friend max..so sweet they were running about the garden together..last year we just had max here looking for eggs and we had just heard about littlie so we were thinking ahead to this year and them doing it together and now its come true 
have lovely weeknds everyone..i have an FF adopter friend and family coming over tomoz, we've been mailing for ages but now we're all gonna meet - very excited 

love to all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww have fun Kim.

Happy easter everyone xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

All good here, things are still on the up, although I do have the odd blip, but thankfully now seem to know what triggers the blips - tiredness being the main one !

Work is going ok, just taking each day as it comes and what will be will be, not going to let the management grind me down anymore

Kelly - How quick is your ticker going?

KJ - wow to the Easter Egg hunt, we have got one on Sunday as we are off to Dorset for the day to see relatives and they are doing a hunt

Minkey - what a scare for you, glad all was ok.  The same happened to my sister in law just after she had my neice and the hospital were convinced she had a blood clot

Charlie - how are the teeth?  Megan has got 3 of her incisors coming through at the moment

Jo - wow  to the shopping trip and Primark - must admit haven't looked in Primark for children's clothes

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed

Megan is good, can't believe she is 18 months old today - not sure where that time has gone, she is on antibiotics at the moment as she has got some horrible looking spots on her tummy, Dr is sure that it is not chickenpox so is treating her for impetigo 

Been decorating our lounge/diner today, tomorrow I am off to meet some local FF for lunch which I am looking forward to, and then the rest of the weekend will be just chilling !!!!!!

Have a good one

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Not had time to catch up with the news, we had a fabulous holiday, so really lovely quality family time in the sun, DH has finally come to the conclusion, that I have been wishing for so long and thats, that its time to move on work wise, he misses the boys so much, no one could make that decision for him, so glad hes come to it, it may take a long time to find him a more local position but willing to take large pay cut to improve life, just not making any rash decisions

Hope everyone is ok, starr sure photos, beautiful

Kim love the easter egg hunt, we did one Thursday with a group of his friends and just with J everyday since on a msaller scale, if its nice Tuesday, maybe we could do another !!! xx

Love to all C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as got loads on..

[fly]  Happy Easter to all  [/fly]

All good here.. Daisy has slept through the last 2 nights.. no milk just a couple of dummy shouts so things are looking better!!  

Am off to my Sil's 2morrow so hoping we don't get snowed in!!

Moom.. glad things are still looking up for you honey xx

Minkey.. ooh scary  glad all ok.. can't believe your bubbs will be here so soon.. whats you csection date again ??

Candy.. glad you enjoyed your hols.. looking forward to tues xx

KJ.aww love the egg stories with her and Max.. must be a dream come true.. How old is Max now?? C u tues too xx

Morgan my nephew loves playmobile.. can't believe the boys are nearly 3!!

Right must dash..

Lots of love S and D xx

ps thanks for your lovly comments on the pics.. we think shes gorgeous but well we are baised !!

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan just seen that, Jacob adores playmobil too, although he does get a bit frustrated with the visors on his firemans helmets, so I have to put that bit back on, very fiddly, he has to have them upstiars now as Lucas is into everything.

Lucas has been pulling himself along for some time now, commando style, but can now do about 3 steps of normal crawlling till he moves to commando, he is also pulling himself up but then falling   on holiday he leaned to clap, it was so magical, he is such a  heart breaker on holiday, he just captured and held everyones attention especially at meal time, making our lives easier.... he loved to put his hands to his mouth and go blur blur blurb at other kiddies too

Jacob was only ever smiley with us and nanny and grampy so having a real smiler is a totally novelty and so yummy.

Jacob is into telling stories (Not fibs) but magical ones, normally involving super hero jacob or fireman jacob saving mummy 

Minkey wow so close, once things have settled down, we must set that willows date and hopefully charlie et all can come too

Moom you sound on good form, hoorah 

Louby thinking of you sunshine x

Charlie have i missed any gossip ?

Nick what a bargain

Kelly how you feeling ?

Donna can't see any of your news, when replying ? hope you ok

Doods, 3 weeks wow 

Tommsmum, thanks for always asking after us xxxx hope you are all feeling better

Seeing Starr & KJ on Tuesday can't wait to see those lovely girlies again, boys will be in their element 

Cxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Candy that is so lovely about J's stories he sounds like such a sweet heart.

KJ sounds like you are having a magical easter, I can't wait for the boys to be older so we can do an egg hunt.

Moomin I said already but wow Megan is a big girl now having said that my boys aren't far behind. there 16 months now.

Starr you sound so happy as always x x

Jo only just discovered Primark - where have you been? its my saviour

Minkey and doods incase I don't get back on best wishes for the births of your little ones x x 

Kelly love the name Isabel its one of may fav's

sorry to anyone I missed.

I am reading the thread but not always up to posting, don't want to drag the tghread down.
Not having a great time and I am really struggling just don't know what to do

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - c-section is the 2nd April. So less than 2 weeks away now!!

Candy - glad you had a good holiday. def put a farm date in for the summer, love to meet Lucas, Daisy etc!

Donna -  

Minkey xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All, 

Hope you are all enjoying your easter holiday.  We have been to the beach today, a bit cold for paddling but ok for owen to ride his bike and go on a few rides.  MIL is coming over tonight to babysit to me and dh can go to bingo and if we win maybe a curry.  Keep your fingers crossed for us I have 3 car seats to buy soon ouch......

Easter photo's in my gallery.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you all had a fab easter and stuffed on Chocs! Did you all buy your lil ones gifts too, so what did you get them?

Candy - glad you had a great holiday and so brill to hear Dh is thinking of maximising his time with you and the boys. Hope the right job appears very soon   .

Jo - Primark is great eh? Go you, bargain shopper. Did you win on the bingo? How are you all?

Looby - big  's and  's hun. Much love xx

Morgan - how's bday prep going? Sure they are gonna love the pressi.

Minkey - you keeping well? No more scares i hope? Is deafness any improved, do hope at least a lil for you. Hope you are nesting & resting well.

Doods - you all ok lovely?

Kelly - how are you?

Donna - how are you hun? You all OK?

Moom - glad things are good for you and you are getting to know your triggers, fab news. Good easter? How are those teeth, is it the eye teeth - the canines?

Starr - you and the lovely Daisy ok? 

KJ - how are you all? any news on court case?

tomsmummy - how are you? You stopped your classes for Easter hols?

Can't believe our run of colds/virus/bugs. Dh now on antibiotics for sinus' some good days / some bad, still not anywhere near 100%. Iduna very coldie again and cut her top right eye tooth, but bottom left appears to have slowed and poss closed up, blooming teeth! I'm full of cold again too. So house of ills. Hope it comes to an end soon for a wee run of wellness. ho hum.

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Belated Happy Easter to you all, still can't believe it snowed, the kids thought it was great  
We all had a great time, lots of family, egg hunts and friends. Have eaten way too much choc but loved every minute.  really proud mum as Tom performed a show and sold cakes to raise money for the Blue Cross and we went to deliver the money today. felt very emotional and nearly came home with a little dog!! Olivia is potty training herself at 22 months and doesnt stop chatting, she is so clever and gets more fun  and cheeky every day. 

Anyway enough about me 

Minkey wow not long now, do you have names sorted yet? Sorry to hear you had a scare but glad all ok.

Donna sorry things are still not good, if you ever want a chat please feel free to pm me. No experience with PNd but a  good listener

Kj how lovely to hear Max and Littlie having an egg hunt together, did you brave it outdoors or chicken out like me and did it in the house?

Charlie sorry to hear all been ill, there is so many yucky illnesses about right now sometimes it feels like its constant doesnt it. Wishing you all a speedy recovery. 

Jo wow that was a bargain, will have to go have a look although poor Olivia has outgrown her Winter stuff and can only find Summer stuff which is frustrating in this weather!!

Kelly how you doing? Enjoy your new buggy 

Candy lovely to hear about your boys  

Moomin great to hear things are improving for you

Big hellos to Starr, Doods, Looby, VIL  xx

Can I ask you experts something, Olivia is mad about her dummy and someone mentioned best way of getting rid is to pierce with a pin!! Anyone heard of this technique? Sounds interesting but what do you think, is it safe?  Enjoy the rest of the school hols xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie from me as bed time

Hiya Tomsmummy, I have heard that, or to cut a tiny hole, its no different to the child biting it really, so can't be dangerous, its just that it will loose the same bouncyness, no harm in trying a tiny hole and making another one each night, i know ages ago, when a hole was made in one of J's by accident, he wouldn't use it (but at the time he had many) dunno what he would do now he just has one, proberly cry and cry and cry.... let us know how you get on if you try, love to all Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

this is a first..its 8.30 and littlie is still bed, i think she was worn out visiting candy and her boys yesterday 
will be quick tho as i can hear murmurings...

tomsmummy, oh you wuss..we had egg hunt outside..on fri it was sunny but just a bit chilly...never heard about piercing the dummy but may try that when the time comes!

charlie - i sympathise with all the illness..its been nonp-stop here too..i'm just getting over littlies latest cold and its a yuk one..she seems to move seamlessly from one to the next, infecting us along the way  teeth still moving too..4th fang taking its time 

jo - lovely easter pics..do you always dress the girls the same or just for their pics

moom- glad things are much better with you 


donna 

just to upset you all Primark have been rated one of the most un-ethical clothing shops around..depsite efforts to make themeselves look greener, they fall well below the standards of other retailers in terms of workers conditions/pay/rights etc..theres a reason why their clothes are dirt cheap...

i'm having a crisis..my mobile screen went b;lank last night..zip..nothing..nada..it makes noise when i press buttons and i can recieve calls but i'm guessing its pretty dead...its only 2 years old grrrrr, i really dont want to have to buy another more grrrrrr..and i'm stacked busy all day and cant get into town till tmoz..what if i get sent a text  DISASTER, ok only kidding but it is rather bl00dy annoying and not what i need TODAY!!

love to all
kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Still manic with work and renovations but the countdown is on. Got a painter in today so hopefully things will be finished soon. Work and housework seem neverending so looking forward to having some time off before bubs arrives - have even started tidying my desk today.

Lola has slept through the last 2 nights so hopefully the teeth are giving her a break for a bit - still no signs of any more but I guess they are moving down.

Glad everyone had a good Easter with lots of eggs. Lola has got about her own weight in chocolate so DP and I are seflessly helping her to eat it all   .

Kelly - Glad you have decided to go for the nipper - I'm sure it'll be worth it, especially when you're pushing it up hills   .

Minkey - Not long now. I saw my new niece at the weekend and although she was very contented it brought it all back and now I'm scared  . Hope you're further on with names than DP and I - we have both decided but on different names! 

Charlie - All good here, just busy. Still on for a natural delivery (although may change my mind after weight estimate on Tuesday   ). Hope you are all feeling better soon - didn't realise DH had RA as well as MS but glad he has been able to come off the meds. Always wonder why we catch everything Lola brings home from nursery - doesn't say much for our immune systems!

Tomsmummy - How lovely of Tom with his fundraising and can't believe how big Olivia is now - think we need a new piccy!

KJ - You've got me feeling all virtuous now that I don't shop at primark (only because there isn't one in Chester though   ) I'm all for being ethical but it is hard to know how much of the extra cost goes toward ethics and how much goes onto the profit and loss sheet! Hope your phone sorts itself out - did it get wet recently? I've had that happen in the past and found drying it out sorted it for a little while.

candy - Can I come and visit you and the boys - could do with a lie in until 8.30  . Good news about DH and the job decision - just hope the makes the effort to find something else now that you're back home.

Jo - Hope you had a good night out (and won).

Starr - Hope Daisy is still being good at night for you.

Mooms - So glad that you are doing well and that work is going ok. Hope the counselling is helping too.

Donna - Big   to you hon. I hope things start looking up for you soon.

Love to all I've missed - gotta go and do some more work   .

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh charlie, nearly missed it..you kept that quiet!!

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!  
hope you've had a lovely day

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charlie, hope you had a great day xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy birthday Charlie, I just managed to get it in before midnight, lucky I cant sleep tonight!

Doods - Not long now glad your time off is fast approaching, I hope you manage to get lots of rest before baby arrives. 

KJ - You have shattered my hopes of cheaper clothes shopping!!!  It just costs too much in other shops, dresses in Next, Mothercare, Adams, BHS are all too expensive when you have to buy 3 at a time.  How are things going with littlies brother?  Yep I always dress the girls the same, I just find it easier when they were first born i set out not to dress them the same but I found it too difficult finding one outfit that I liked just as much as the other and then I couldnt decide which baby to put it on because I didnt want to pick one so I just find it easier to dress them the same.  When they are old enough to pick their own clothes then I will let them choose but at the moment its just easier all round.

My house is a bit of a nightmare at the moment, we all have colds but the girls are quite bad, their little noses are streaming and can hardly drink their bottles, I wish there was something I could do to help them, why hasnt anyone found a cure for the common cold yet  Have to go I can hear Sian coughing better check she is ok.

PS - Sian now has 3 teeth and Morgann's first one popped up yesterday,  little Kerys is still growing hers!

Love to all

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - why didn't you tell me it was your birthday   








for yesterday!

Doods - not long for you either, what a lovely picture of Lola, she looks like such a sweetie. Carpet is being fitted in Agatha's & the nursery today & then finally I can put all the right furniture into the right rooms to get a baby's room! (Well I say I, DH will be doing all the lifting ). I have a terrible fear of going into labout before next Wednesday so daren't do a thing at the moment really! Names are all sorted for either sex, I am much more worried about the c-section than having a newborn to be honest! But I am probably lulled in to a false sense of security as Agatha was so good. I am bound to get a total non-sleeper this time!

KJ - interesting about Primark, not that I have ever experienced one to be honest. Hope you had a lovely time at Candy's.

Jo - oh you got me thinking, if I have another girl can I dress her & Agatha in the same  

Tomsmummy - not heard of that advice re the dummy but it makes sense, let us know how you get on. Well done to Olivia on the potty training, I wish Agatha had been as good!

Agatha is at preschool all day today while the carpets get fitted, so I intend to put my feet up & relax. Just got to get some new feeding bras at the weekend and that is everything bought.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning!

Popped on while Madam is sleeping. Poor thing she's got a rotten cough and cold.. not much sleep for us last night  Hopefully she will shake if off soon.

Had a lovely time at Candys with her boys. KJ and Littlie. All such cuties and very good!! Lucas is a very good propective boyfriend for daisy.. however i hear that Littlies baby bro is a stunner too !! will have to wait and see..   Mind you daisys daddy too says no boyfriends EVER!!

Minkey ooh you sound organised.. Hope the carpets look lovely. Must be so exciting new baby and new house all at the same time!! Take it easy though missus!!

Charlie Happy Birthday  for yesterday!! Hope you had a lovely day! xx

Doods Lola looks so lovely in that pic.. are you organised as well!

Jo Don't blame you in dressing the girls the same.. takes me ages to decide what D's gonna wear each day let alone 3!!

Kj.. aw i love Primark! Feel bad now...  

T/mummy... Clever Olivia!! LIke the dummy idea.. i suppose it makes them not like it any more so its easy to get rid off..

Donna hope you're feeling a little better sweetie 

Oh madam is moaning.. try and get back later

Love Me x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks ladies! Ta KJ  

Spoilt with lovely presents but was a bit too poorly to enjoy a good day. Went out in car for a wee bit as Dh had day off and both Iduna and I fell asleep - how sad is that?!  

Will try to catch up later but madam is playing with comp mouse at mo!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I think I might have a bit of news...

After a lot of negative tests over the last few days, it's now day 13 after basting and I thought I'd just check again.  Well two tests have both produced faint but definitely there   

OMG - trying not to jump for joy just yet - I'll check again in the morning...  

Sorry it's a me post - just in a bit of a tizz.  

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx

PS Happy Birthday Charlie.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Victoria,hope tomorrow is a nice strong positive


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooooohhhhh VIL           
xxx Morgan


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Lines still there but still very light.  I guess the next few days will reveal all...  I am so rubbish at waiting.  

I'll keep you posted...

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow VIL just saw you had posted and was about to log off but thought i'd check in and so glad i did.

Sending loads of positive vibes your way x x 

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO*OOOOOOOOOOOOOO* sounding good VIL, keeping everything crossed     

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Looking good ... got everything crossed for you..    

oh that reminds me still have your doppler.. can you pm me your address and i'll send it back!!

Love me xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

VIL - Hope those lines get stronger, sending loads of positive vibes your way


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

VIL - got everything crossed for you, hope those lines get darker

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh VIL      to you for the BFP!!!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just spotted smcc's news elsewhere so I though it was time for a new list!

*BUMPS * 

Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
KellyDallard - EDD 17/05/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

*BABIES  
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

March
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Soz this is ssssooo quick-love you all  

VIL- Fab news hunny,well done,dead chuffed for you  

SMCC-YEY new twinnies-well done hun!!!!

Charlie-sorry its belated hun,but hppy birthday for yestreday  

Minkey-wow that list is scary-esp seeing you at the top eh!!  

Love to al and hope all those cold,coughs and nasty bugs get better soon.

Kelly


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

HELP - I THINK KERYS MIGHT HAVE CHICKENPOX

I noticed two or three spots on her tummy yesterday which were a bit red but I put it down to her eczema god knows if thats how you spell it.  Anyway today they have got little yellow pussy heads on them and she has a few more on her chest but I dont know anyone who she has been in contact with who has them.  Owen hasnt had them before so I really dont know what im looking for, anyone got experience?

Ta

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Megan had something similar a couple of weeks ago, and I ended up taking her to the Drs.  The Dr wasn't sure if it was Chicken Pox or Impetigo, anyway she decided that it wasn't chicken pox as it was more spots than blisters and ended up treating her for impetigo with antibiotics, and thankfully they seemed to have cleared, although she has got some horrible looking scars from it which hopefully will go in time.

Megans looked like really red spots with a small pus head on each of them, they were sore and didn't seem to bother her at all

Fingerscrossed it is not Chickenpox

xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry to let you know that the BFP was short-lived and my AF arrived this morning.  B*gger.

Trying not to be too down about it but it's hard - I was really excited.    Thanks for all being so excited too - it's lovely to have you all there.  Hopefully we'll have another go in a couple of weeks - we're nothing if not determined!  

Jo - I hope Kerys is okay.  Did you manage to see the doctor?

Minkey - It's great to see the list again - it remeinds me of how far everyone's come from the early days.

Loads and loads of love to you all

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

VIL - oh hun really sorry to read your news. Glad you are being very determined and getting another try underway in a few weeks. It can and will happen hun so keep   . Lets hope this next cycle is the one that works and sticks. Lots of love to you both at mo, can't be easy xx

Minkey - do the carpets look good? Furniture all in the lil ones room now? Agatha pleased to have her room complete i bet?! How are you doing, feeling ok? Do hope those fears of c-section have gone, it'll all be a dream hun and that lil one with be with you in no time. And I'm sure this one will sleep well too.

Jo - How is Kerys? Is it chicken pox if so it tends to be soooo much milder when they are young so hope this is the case for her. How is going? You OK?

Moom - sorry to hear Megan has been on Anti's but hope she is now all over that one and well. How are you?

Starr - How's Daisy's cold? Is she improving? You getting much sleep, is she keeping you up plenty? How are things? do hope she is getting better.

Doods - hope Tuesday goes well and lil one is lil not a bumper bruizer weight  ! Mmmm know what you mean with the opps did i pass you all the bugs mummy & daddy! Dh has Psoriatic Arthritis but they are looking into the possibility of whether it was MS all along and the symptoms he has could be used for others as early diagnosis - he started with the arthritis over 10yrs ago and they were going to control it with low level Chemo at one stage! The joys of life eh? So when do you finish work? Is Lola all ready for a new baby in the house? You still keeping her in nursery while you are off or taking her out? Dp got some time off for bubs too?

Tomsmummy - not heard of dummy with pin, sorry. So how is Olivia getting on with her potty training? Sounds very grown up, she decide it was time for big girl pants and the loo/potty then? Fab!

Candy - you all ok?

KJ - how are you? How is Littlie? Colds still flowing or now well and happy chappy? How are those fangs has that 4th one given in to popping out to say hello? You heard any more about baby bro? You Ok or got cold bug too? Hope you are all well.
Hey didn't GAP also come out at bad on ethical front - but they take an even BIGGER profit for themselves (cos their clothes cost the same to make but market for a ton more!). It's impossible to buy all from fab ethical places like Bishopston & Green baby etc tho isn't it? We have tons of second hand stuff so I feel that at least I am doing something good in that. 

Well we are finally on the mend at last after a pretty nasty week of fevers and coughs and colds, still got cough and colds but soooo much better today. Not sure if it was more of a flu thing or not.
Thanks so much for lovely birthday wishes! To be honest it passed me buy as we were so poorly but i had lovely pressi's so that was fab .
Hope you all manage without your hour's sleep tonight as the clocks go forward! I'm guessing you may be thinking missing 1 hrs sleep is the least of your worries maybe?!  

Love to all I've not mentioned and hope you are all staying well and not poorly chickens  

Lots of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh VIL, so sorry to hear that, you sound positive though onwards & upwards x

Charlie - rooms look great, we put the cot up today & Agatha announced that she would like to sleep in the cot with the baby & that there was plenty of room for the two of them to share      Needn't have bothered doing her a room then     Glad you are all feeling abit better.

Went to the hospital for my pre-booking yesterday, I have an afternoon c-section so looks like quite alot of hanging around as we have to be there by 9.30am - great for the nerves   

Finally I must just tell you I went to get fitted for some feeding bras today - they have given me a 32 H, yes I said H cup    OMG I am only 5ft tall - I could not believe that my boobs have got so big, they had better go back down when I've finished    Needless to day DH was most proud   

Off to bed, so tired,

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

VIL - sorry to read that it was  BFN for you in the end, good to see that you are determined to have another go, keeping everything crossed for the 2 of you

Jo - How are Kery's spots?  Megan has got 2 spots again that have come up so going to keep an eye on them and if any more appear will be taking her back to the Dr next week - hoping they will go down and no more will appear

Minkey - glad you have sorted the nursery and have got your C-section sorted - not long now

Charlie - we are all fine here - still having good days and bad days, but thankfully more good than bad now - tiredness seems to trigger the bad days so I have to be careful not to do overdo things - easier sadi than done some days 

Kelly - How are doing hun?  How are you feeling?

Starr - how is the gorgeous Daisy?  Hope her cold is improving

KJ - any news on littles bro yet?  

SMCC - Congratulations on the birth of your twins x x x x 

Candy - glad to hear that Mr Candy is job hunting for something closer to home, will make your life a lot easier as well I am sure.  Hope you are all well

All good here, just seem to have loads on at the moment what with work etc, don't seem to have enough days in the week at the moment to get everything done.  Hoping to get the kitchen decorated tomorrow which will be another good job done.

Saw my Dr on Thursday and she was REALLY pleased with my progress so much so that I don't have to see her for another month - the longest gap between appointments since this horrible illness started.  But I can see her before if I need to or just send her an email.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  My turn for the lie in tomorrow morning, so will be DH that will be suffering with the loss of the hour !!!!!!

Right better go and be socialable to DH, mind you he is playing on his playstation

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone

VIL and Moosey so sorry honnies, best of luck and positive vibes your way fro next time x x 

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

VIL sorry to hear your news. Have everything crossed for next time xx

Hello to everyone else, no time for personals have sinus infection so feeling grot and need to go make a bucket of gloop for tomorrows easter hols doodley bugs craft group


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor you toms mummy...after making a bucket of gloop go and put your head over a bowl of steam under a towel and do it as many times a day as you can till you're all cleared up...a drop of olbas oil in it helps to but its not  compulsory..it doeas burn the nostrils a little

VIL and moosey - sorry hunnies   ..sounds like you nearly did it. hows bertie?

those asking re baby bro..he has been freed for adoption,we have had seemingly a billion meetings and paperwork coming out of our ears, am just writing our 'bit' for panel and we have one more meeting on thurs and then panel is sometime coming up..we arent going and have asked  not to be told date but assuming its April sometime..we will be told when its ratified (cross fingers) everything looks good though  if all well, he will be coming home in JUNE! am terrifed as well as excited 

got to go and finish writing this letter 

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

VIL and Moosey - I am so sorry it didn't work this time.  So tantalizingly close    

love to all the poorly chickens out there - hope this sunshine will clear up some of the nastiness out there.

Minkey - what can I say?     I was proud to go up to a C cup when I was pg with the twins  

KJ - wow, you guys are so strong to be going through all of this again so soon, but what an amazing opportunity, and how flippin fantastic it will be if it all works out.  Have a couple of friends at various stages of the trauma of the adoption process at the moment, so its good to think of you and know that it can work out. 

off to bed now after a fab weekend - some of my old pals have been up for a visit and it's been fun, plus gorgeous weather today and Robin and Oli came with us into town to the museum and then walked ALL THE WAY HOME (more than 2 miles) without complaining at all.  We did stop at various parks on the way, and plied them with swings and slides and ice creams, but they did soooo well.  
night night xxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine - wow that was lovely to see wasn't it?

Minkey - Oh my! Wowee. I got to a 32E when milk came in, but mine have returned to their former size now, so it can happen! I'm sure you had noticed i am no way sported a 32E cup!!
Pleased the nursery and Agatha's rooms are looking good. Lovely Agatha wanting to stay with the baby!  
So are you putting baby straight in room or in with you for a while?
Hope that waiting around goes fast and you can find some ways to relax and keep your mind off it all. That's a bit unfair to have you there so long isn't it? Surely they'll try to keep you amused and busy. Lots of good books and an ipod I think!

Morgan - sounds like a great weekend and wow how good were the boys to walk all that wway?!

Moom - glad you are doing so well.is the kitchen coming on well now? How's the teething?

Tomsmummy - oh pooorrrly you hun, ouch. Sinus' are soooo painful. Get well soon. Hope classes take your mind off it and don't wear you out hun! Get well soon.

KJ - Hope you are wading thro all that paper work ok.   for it all. Wow how stressful but exciting. you ok?

Well update on teeth - think DH must have been feeling other teeth   or some have covered back over  , she has only one canine cut the bottom right. Silly boy me thinks. 
At least we have one cut eh?!

Much love to you all.
Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - wow that is great news about little bro - keep us posted when you know what is happening.

Charlie - he/she will sleep in our room to begin with yes, but we could only bare the noise Agatha made all night for about 6 weeks & then she went into her own room.  I did do some day time sleeps in the cot from the word go though, seemed to make the move into there much easier when it came around.  Yes my chest size went back to original size after I stopped feeding Agatha so am praying the same happens this time   

Morgan - I know I am going to forget so a little in advance I wanted to say HAPPY THIRD BIRTHDAY to your lovely boys!

I have got Agatha's cough & cold today - great!  Need to try & shift it before Wed, so lots of putting my feet up & I have even resorted to taking some paracetamol as well.  My Mum arrives tomorrow afternoon, it is all starting to feel pretty real now........

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Minkey - I didnt like having the kids in my room either, Owen went in his own bedroom when he was 3 weeks old and the girls went into theirs when they were about 10 weeks old.  Didnt do either of them any harm, in fact they are all fantastic at going to bed and sleep all night.  I expect your hubby wont be too disappointed at the growth in the (.)(.) area 

Charlie - Typical men, but like you say at least you have one through

Morgan - So good for the boys to walk so far, glad you had a nice time, have you got anything planned for their birthday?

KJ - So pleased to hear about baby bro, great for you and for littlie, roll on June!  

VIL - so sorry to hear your news, you seem to be coping really well, good luck for your next try    

Tomsmummy - Hope your feeling better and you got around to making your bucket of gloop yuck.

Donna - How are you and your lovely boys?  Hope your feeling better if there is anything I can do give me a shout

Moomin - Did you enjoy your lie in!  How are Megan's spots

Starr - How are you and Daisy?

Hi to all those I have missed.

Took Kerys to doctors this morning and thank god its not chicken pox but said it is impeteigo, god knows how she caught that but he has given her antibiotics only thing is she will not swallow the medicine, have tried mixing with drink and food, she just spits it back at me, not even spit she blows it back and I get covered in the bright pink sticky stuff!!  Poor Kerys she gets all the bad luck!  Anyway I had better get to bed got kids all on my own tomorrow, DH working day shift 6am to 6pm!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Right this is my last post before tomorrow.  Charlie will post our news at some point as I will be in hospital for a few days.  Feeling nervous and emotional today but really looking forward to meeting my baby.

Love to you all

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK MINKEY!! *
All will go well hun I'm sure. Hope those nerves calm and you get a good night ready for your early start.
Wow lil one will soon be in your arms. So so exciting! 

Take good care & can't wait for the news.

Lots of love , Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HEllo,

Jo - hope kerys takes those anti's hun. Can you try a different brand? i had issues of odd flavours with some brands when Iduna was on them for her kidney's so kept to one make in the end. Might be worth asking a pharmacy for advise. 

Got to fly.

Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning....

Just a quickie as have loads to do today..

[fly]Good Luck Minkey...  [/fly]

I remenber the nerves and the excitement.. hope they don't keep you waiting too long.. can't wait to hear the news xxx

VIL ans Moosey.. aww sorry to hear your news was so short lived.. Glad to see that positive attitude is shining through xxx

Jo Poor Kerys, hope she feels better soon and you manage to get the pink goo off you soon !! I find that if i use a syringe and shoot it in then give her her dummy it usually stays down.. x

KJ.. roll on June xx

Moom glad you're feeling better xx

Right must go. but just before.. I think Daisy is teething.. she seems to manage ok during the day.. with the odd dose of Calpol and some teething gel when she's really cranky.. but at night we are having real probs.. She goes down just fine as usual at 7.30 ish but is waking any time from 1amish.. Give her the dummy and she seems to go off but then spits it out and then cries.. it's like she wants the dummy but maybe its hurting her?? I've given in the last 3 nights and ended up kicking Pete out and having her in with me to stop the constant trips to her room! Last night i gave her Calprofen before bed, and she lasted till 3am.. but then would not settle for longer than 5 mins.. i didn;t want to give her any more medicine as i've been a bit scared by all the news about kiddies meds at the mo..

Any advice gratefully recieved.. I have given her those powders but they don't seem to affect her..

Love to all esp Looby if your reading 

Me xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Good Luck Minkey hun!! We're all thinking of you.

Jo - Oli hated antibiotics too so we had to resort to the method we used for giving tablets to the cats.  Syringe full in the side of his mouth, then clamp his mouth down and stroke his throat gently to make him swallow.  It sort of work   but I reckon he never actually swallowed more than about a third of any course of antibiotics.

re. birthdays - we have a party planned at a local soft play centre on Sunday.  There will be 15 kids including the boys    but I am really looking forward to it instead of stressing so I am glad I'm not doing it at home this time.  Their actual birthday is on Tues when they have an eye appt at the hospital - fun! but we'll do something nice in the afternoon and maybe go out for tea.
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

just a quicky as I am waiting or the energy efficiency man to arrive, so we have the HIPS to carry on with selling our house, waste of money if you ask me but hey!!!

We have been to Cardiff for the weekend, a friends wedding (in a freezing castle) and then a weekend with my brother, it was lovely to see him and Myles play, we don't see him very often.

Myles' leg is much better although he does still have a limp, we are going back to fracture clinic a week today so hopefully by then he will be 100% and we won't need to go again.

I have taken Myles' dummies away from him, and although I expected screams and many sleepless nights, he has been great. He has asked for them a couple of times but we agreed that they are for babies and he's a big boy. I was really shocked as he adored them, to the point of naming them and putting them into a bed at night with a cover over them, whilst holding one in each hand . one in his mouth and another under his pillow!

Back later, man at door!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

OINK - I cant believe you came to Cardiff and didnt tell me!!!!  Was it Cardiff Castle or Castle Coch?

Minkey - All the very best, cant wait to hear your news, i remember how i felt the day before I was due to go in for my C Section.  Hope you manage to have a restful night. xxx

Morgan - party sounds good, i think its much easier to have a party somewhere else other than your own house, kids can make as much mess and noise as they want and you havent got to clean it  up afterwards or worry about your things getting damaged.  Hope you have a fab day.

Starr - Sorry to hear that Daisy is having a rough time at the moment, im really sorry but I dont have any suggestions.  Hope things get better soon and Pete can join you in bed!

Thanks for everyones advice on medicine, no matter what I do she just spits it out, i have tried the dummy, shooting it down the back of her throat she just chokes and then spits it all over me, although i did put her dose in her bottle last night and she drank that, i just hope its ok to mix it with milk, thats the only way I can get it down her.  Spots look less inflamed today so hopefully she is on the mend.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie to say GOOD LUCK MINKEY cant wait to hear the news


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK MINKEY!!!! GO GIRL! 
kj x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ----------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135334.0


----------

